#ubuntu-my 2010-11-05
<coffmy> as,kum
<coffmy> nak mintak tolong skit sifu
<coffmy> kenapa dia jadi camnih
<coffmy> root@ubuntu:/home/wksmgr# sudo /etc/init.d/freeradius start  * Starting FreeRADIUS daemon freeradius                                                                                             [ OK ]  root@ubuntu:/home/wksmgr# sudo radtest "John Doe" hello 127.0.0.1 0 radiussecret Sending Access-Request of id 224 to 127.0.0.1 port 1812 	User-Name = "John Doe" 	User-Password = "hello" 	NAS-IP-Address = 127.0.0.1 	NAS-Port = 0 rad_r
<sweemeng> hmm
<sweemeng> anyone here that knows radius
<coffmy> sweemeng
<sweemeng> yo coffmy 
<coffmy> i tyr this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ChillispotHotspot/8.04#Install%20Radius%20server%20and%20Database
<sweemeng> ok
<sweemeng> wow
<sweemeng> a bit old
<coffmy> hehehhehe
<coffmy> oldskool'
<sweemeng> the point
<sweemeng> looks like you're having a freeradius issue
<coffmy> do know where i,m wrong??
<sweemeng> no
 * sweemeng never did freeradius before
<coffmy> anyone??
<coffmy> newbiee using ubuntu
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<unitedpotsmokers> selamat petang 
<unitedpotsmokers> mana la semua org ni
<unitedpotsmokers> adui
<fzlamn> hi..
<fzlamn> why this message appear when i try to install ubuntu 10.10 in my friend laptop. "ubi partman failed with exit code 10"
<jipang_menjerit> fzlamn: have you try on another machine
<fzlamn> yes
<fzlamn> in my netbook it okay
<jipang_menjerit> it;s wubi right
<jipang_menjerit> have you google it>
<jipang_menjerit> *?
<fzlamn> wubi?
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-06
<jerong_> halo
<jerong_> anyone from malaysia?
<mypapit_asus> wtf
<mypapit_asus> naik traktopel
<mypapit_asus> hahah
<mypapit_asus> wtf
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-07
<hantu> hallo
<hantu> aaaaaa
<hantu> hallo
<hantu> anyone can help meee
<lala> hallo
<lala> anyone live here??
<sweemeng> bored
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-31
<ejat> selamat malam ... eh silap selamat pagi malaysia 
 * ejat pokes adlm
<ejat> adlan: 
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: r u there?
<ApOgEE> hi adlan 
<ApOgEE> hi wis3voyag3r 
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> hi SuMarDi 
<sweemeng> hi ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> hi hyperair 
<KatieKitty> ApOgEE: yup
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: larhost tu server kat mana?
<KatieKitty> PA, US
<ApOgEE> ooo.. aku ingatkan kat malaysia
<sweemeng> no python support
<sweemeng> :-(
<sweemeng> nvm 
<ApOgEE> sbb ko tulis based in Malaysia
<KatieKitty> Owner based in Malaysia, accept RM
<sweemeng> but i understand
<KatieKitty> tu je...
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<sweemeng> who else write code in python in malaysia anyway
<sweemeng> lol
<KatieKitty> sweemeng: need python, then better buy VPS. hahahahaha
<sweemeng> who else in malaysia that code in python that can't setup own server or vps and don't have the money anyway
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: me
<sweemeng> lol
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: python on google app engine x cukup ke?
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, tak
<sweemeng> sebab susah nak bawa keluar google
<ApOgEE> oooo
<sweemeng> boleh guna django appengine
<sweemeng> tapi itu beta sangat
<sweemeng> lebih mudah setup kat vps 
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: i don't have money to buy vps... but i code python
<sweemeng> atau own server
<ApOgEE> ;)
<sweemeng> haha
 * sweemeng saved some money
<sweemeng> so that he can invest on a laptop and a vps for a year
<sweemeng> so that i can invest on a laptop and vps 
<ApOgEE> i even think about downsizing my shared hosting sites... to save some money. couldn't afford to pay it anymore LOL
<sweemeng> yeah
<sweemeng> appengine the thing is
<sweemeng> once you reach the quota
<sweemeng> it can be expensive
<sweemeng> unless you do some optimization
<sweemeng> i can't quite recommend appengine for prototying anymore
<KatieKitty> ApOgEE: ur shared hosting, now u spend how much on it?
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: about RM99 a year
<ApOgEE> with ssh (coz I use vim & grep alot)
<KatieKitty> oic...
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: on zenpipe by r0kawa
<KatieKitty> guna mana punye?
<KatieKitty> oh
<KatieKitty> RM99 included domain ar?
<ApOgEE> no lah.. domain aku beli kat namecheap
<KatieKitty> oh
<ApOgEE> lebih kurang RM30 je
<KatieKitty> RM99 with ssh access, dah kira murah lah
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: larhost RM40 setahun, looks promising...
<KatieKitty> got no ssh access 1
<ApOgEE> aik? kat situ tulis SSH Support?
<KatieKitty> just via the AJAX terminal emulator only actually
<KatieKitty> port 22 is blocked 1
<ApOgEE> aduh
<KatieKitty> heheheh
<KatieKitty> can still wget mah
<KatieKitty> hahahhahaha
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: sbnrnya by default kat zenpipe pun xde ssh, tapi r0kaWa bukak utk aku.
<KatieKitty> hmm...
<KatieKitty> i think it is best if u stay with zenpipe
<KatieKitty> coz the price u get, is already good enough
<KatieKitty> :)
<ApOgEE> ya loh... but, tengah selampit ni... kene abandon satu host, bye2 jiwakreatif.com ... unless aku berjaya balik modal jual t-shirt Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot
<ApOgEE> renewal bulan 12
<KatieKitty> hosting account tu, hanye boleh guna 1 domain je ke?
<ApOgEE> ya, kalo nak tambah domain kene tambah duit
<KatieKitty> berapa kena tambah?
<ApOgEE> RM20 satu domain
<KatieKitty> untuk 1 tahun lar?
<ApOgEE> ya
<KatieKitty> oic
<KatieKitty> consider cheap also ar
<ApOgEE> aku mmg suka zenpipe, rokawa punya support pun superb
<ApOgEE> server pun kat msia
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: bila ko pacak server kat msia?
<ApOgEE> ;)
<KatieKitty> yeah, since u pernah ssh masuk, guna server malaysia memang penting...
<KatieKitty> kalau ko dapat 1 rack bagi I, price cukup murah, I pacak server kat malaysia lah
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> *bila ko nak pacak server kat msia
<KatieKitty> bandwidth kat malaysia ni mahal gile lah....
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ApOgEE> mesti zenpipe kaya kan?
<KatieKitty> sebab tu i punye semua kat US...
<KatieKitty> i dunno... lol
<KatieKitty> tapi I tau exabytes memang kaya lah
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: server luar slow la
<KatieKitty> sebab exabytes, berani masuk 1k users dlm 1 biji Pentium D
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: camne dia boleh kaya?
<KatieKitty> exabytes oversell sampai macam ni, mane boleh x kaya
<KatieKitty> betul x?
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: tapi aku nak cuba gak la host kat ko... tunggu aku ada projek website yg baru. skang ni takde projek lagi
<KatieKitty> ok, hehehe
<ApOgEE> projek lama semua aku guna zenpipe
<KatieKitty> sebenarnye, server luar x slow
<KatieKitty> is laju sebenarnye
<KatieKitty> just latency, tinggi sikit
<KatieKitty> sebab jauh
<KatieKitty> kalau download speed, memang jauh lebih bagus drp malaysia server
<ApOgEE> cet... maksud aku slow tu latency dia la... hahaha
<KatieKitty> sebab malaysia punye server, port kecil, 1mbps atau 10 mbps je...
<KatieKitty> oh... latency...
<ApOgEE> kene lak time cable putus la, apa la
<ApOgEE> lagi kaput
<KatieKitty> kalau x host game server, masalah x besar sebenarnye
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<KatieKitty> kalau cable putus, nasib lah
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<KatieKitty> kena blame TM 
<KatieKitty> hahahaaha
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: takpe, next projek aku try
<KatieKitty> Tapi sekarang ni TM pun dah banyak peer yg baru
<ApOgEE> boleh aku jual murah2... wahahahaa
<KatieKitty> hanye mase dia screw up, dia org cakap cable putus je
<KatieKitty> hahaha
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: apsal email limit 5 je?
<KatieKitty> mane satu?
<KatieKitty> larhost atau cs-squad?
<ApOgEE> larhost
<KatieKitty> hahaha
<KatieKitty> u guna banyak email account ke?
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: hahaha, biasanya aku forward ke gmail je
<ApOgEE> sbb malas nak delete inbox
<KatieKitty> lol
<KatieKitty> kalau pasal larhost, u tanye Fariz
<ApOgEE> dan aku encourage customer aku pun forward ke gmail dia je
<KatieKitty> sebab I dah bagi dia in charge semua pasal larhost
<KatieKitty> :)
<ApOgEE> sbb bila inbox dia penuh, email x masuk, bising kat aku
<KatieKitty> I focus kat cs-squad.net je sekarang
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<KatieKitty> :)
<KatieKitty> hari tu yg kecoh-kecoh pasal dia merajuk, sebab larhost ni lah
<ApOgEE> aku x pakai banyak email, tapi customer aku kampeni2 banyak staff meh
<KatieKitty> dia x buat kerja...
<KatieKitty> bini i marah dia, then dia merajuk
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> hahahaha...
<KatieKitty> dia tu x buat marketing langsung...
<KatieKitty> haih
<ApOgEE> cs-squad harga sama ke?
<KatieKitty> x, cs-squad punye mahal sikit
<KatieKitty> sebab cs-squad.net punye server, users x banyak punye
<KatieKitty> sebab xnak oversell
<sweemeng> is thinking between linode or zencloud
<sweemeng> lol
<KatieKitty> sweemeng: u go see cs-squad.net price 1st lah
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<sweemeng> easy to pay vs wel known name
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: satu server ko guna share berapa user?
<KatieKitty> setakat ni, users x lebih 50 org 1 server
<KatieKitty> tapi kat cs-squad.net, i lebih focus buat VPS je
<KatieKitty> sebab VPS punye customer, lebih mudah nak layan
<KatieKitty> hehehehe
<ApOgEE> oho
<KatieKitty> anyway, u tengok plans & price kat larhost, agak menarik, kan?
<sweemeng> man
<sweemeng> one is openvz
<sweemeng> the other is xen
 * sweemeng can have crazy process, like running lucense
<sweemeng> lucene
<KatieKitty> :)
<ejat> elop2
<ejat> sape ade nie 
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-02
<fudynz> assalamu alaikum, sya newbee tumpang lalu.. :D
<KAVA> hello
<KAVA> sapa boleh tolong pasal program testdisk 
<KAVA> hyperair, leh tolong dak
<hyperair> KAVA: what's up with testdisk?
<KAVA> mahu cari partition...
<KAVA> tp chs sy xpasti
<KAVA> dlm bios xde info
<KAVA> sekarang i nak cari balik cylinder head sector asal hardisk ni... sbb mcm biol... mcm mana mahu cari
<hyperair> i think testdisk had something to scan for partitions
<ejat> hyperair: wish u will be here too .. 
<hyperair> =)
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-03
<ApOgEE> hola
<ApOgEE> yo BuffaloSoldier 
<BuffaloSoldier> yo
<BuffaloSoldier> jom gi spa
<BuffaloSoldier> tension aku hari ni
<BuffaloSoldier> ejat, jom bos
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-04
<ApOgEE> yo ejat-uds 
<ApOgEE> masih kat uds?
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-05
<mypapit> wtf SuMarDi !!!
<mypapit> http://blog.mypapit.net/2011/11/e-jat-at-ubuntu-developer-summit-uds-photos.html
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-29
<excalibr> http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Blizzard-Caught-Lie-Support-Says-They-Didn-t-Test-Diablo-3-Linux-Exploits-48696.html
<excalibr> Title: Blizzard Caught In A Lie: Support Says They Didn't Test Diablo 3 For Linux Explo [...]
<fairuz> excalibr: uih diablo
<excalibr> diablo3+wine=hack
<excalibr> hack=permban
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> sakit gak kalau kena ban
<fairuz> nak kena beli baru
<fairuz> kalau murah takpe
<fairuz> wb ejat
<fairuz> wb mfauzirahman
<Guest14814> tx
<fairuz> penreturns: \o/
<penreturns> \o/
<excalibr> penreturns has returned
<excalibr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWXcNlh85Ps
<excalibr> Title: LCD Monitors IPS vs TN Panel difference - YouTube
<excalibr> ^ display ips panel memang lagi vivid dari regular lcd ke?
<fairuz> TN tak salah aku ada problem dengan color
<fairuz> IPS dia fix problem tu
<excalibr> color?
<fairuz> aa
<fairuz> dia punya cara nak reproduce color tu balik
<excalibr> at the expense of higher power consumption?
<excalibr> ke lebih kurang sama je
<excalibr> tapi ips ni mmg awsome..imej dia tak black out bila view dari low angle mcm normal lcd
<excalibr> mcm monitor crt keke
<fairuz> excalibr: tak salah aku IPS makan lagi byk power
<fairuz> Tapi kalau tengok dari segi kualiti, mmg superior dari TN
<unitedpotsmokers> sps ke ips ek
<unitedpotsmokers> ips la best
<unitedpotsmokers> tn ke nt ek? lupo.. yg ni kureng
<unitedpotsmokers> ips ni biasanya mahal
<unitedpotsmokers> dell ultrasharp selalu pakai
<unitedpotsmokers> skang skang aku terkezut, dell ultrasharp harga dia murah dah rm800 dah leh dapat 24inci
<unitedpotsmokers>  berbeza dulu rm2000 
<excalibr> ultrasharp ni model ips kan?
<excalibr> unitedpotsmokers: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?cs=19&c=us&l=en&sku=320-8277
<excalibr> Title: Dell UltraSharp™ U2410 Monitor with PremierColor technology
<excalibr> yg ni ke?
<fairuz> aa tu IPS
<unitedpotsmokers> aku dgn hardware ni sudah lama sgt, ingat2 lupa
<unitedpotsmokers> dell ultrasharp kalau dulu code dia wps rasanya
<unitedpotsmokers> jap
<unitedpotsmokers> wfp
<unitedpotsmokers> yg ini bro
<unitedpotsmokers> http://www.trustedreviews.com/Dell-UltraSharp-2408WFP-Widescreen-24in-LCD-Monitor_Monitor_review
<excalibr> Title: Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP Widescreen 24in LCD Monitor review - Monitor - Trusted R [...]
<unitedpotsmokers> yaaa
<unitedpotsmokers> dulu ada artikel pasal dia buat perbandingan monitor apple & dell ni
<unitedpotsmokers> xsilap dia guna panel yg sama
<unitedpotsmokers> cuma tak bestnya... monitor ni akan menggoreng biji mata anda sehingga kering.. hehehe
<unitedpotsmokers> ni haa
<unitedpotsmokers> best ips monitor
<unitedpotsmokers> http://www.squidoo.com/best-ips-monitor
<excalibr> Title: Best IPS Monitor for Photography
<unitedpotsmokers> excalibr
<unitedpotsmokers> ko nak beli monitor ke
<unitedpotsmokers> dell la puas hati
<unitedpotsmokers> tapi ultrasharp
<unitedpotsmokers> gua jamin terbaik ehehehe
<excalibr> unitedpotsmokers: errk..menggoreng biji mata? terang sgt ke display dia?
<fairuz> ahh naik gila.. terdelete fail
<fairuz> ingat dah commit, rupanya belum
<excalibr> takpe boleh taip balik
<fairuz> aku pun dah tak ingat apa nak ditaip
<unitedpotsmokers> haha
<unitedpotsmokers> mcm mana nak undo semula tu
<fairuz> aku pun takde idea ni
<fairuz> nasib baik ada backup
<fairuz> tapi dalam backup tu tak semua ada
<unitedpotsmokers> rileks la... mungkin hari ni Allah belum turunkan ilham lagi
<fairuz> aku try je compile ni, byk plak error kluar keke
<fairuz> ada file tak cukup
<unitedpotsmokers> tapi bila dah dapat ilham tu utk semua 
<excalibr> nak dapat ilham tu kena dgr lagu mambai dulu
<excalibr> beribu files dlm hd kini menghilang..merabu aku dlm kelam
<unitedpotsmokers> haha
<fairuz> keke
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<unitedpotsmokers> walaikummusalam 
<unitedpotsmokers> sila .... jemput naik
<unitedpotsmokers> ketupat ado lagi ni...
<unitedpotsmokers> naik2
<fairuz> air habis tu.. pegi buat sendiri
<darknite_> ape cite malam nie?
<unitedpotsmokers> air tuak adoo la ckit laagi... tapi masam la sikit...minum ke
<unitedpotsmokers> tadi dok sembang pasal monitor
<unitedpotsmokers> ntah tiba2 senyap pulak
<unitedpotsmokers> dah puas hati la tu kot
<darknite_> yeke
<unitedpotsmokers> ye saya
<unitedpotsmokers> beskut mana menghilang
<unitedpotsmokers> lama x nampak dia
<unitedpotsmokers> apogee
<darknite_> tajul pun lama x nmapk dia 
<unitedpotsmokers> hyperair tu pun x tau org ke dah jadi bot
<darknite_> really
<fairuz> cakap2 pasal monitor ni mmg aku tgh cari monitor satu
<fairuz> tgh cari yang hdmi full hd
<excalibr> nak buat pairing ke fairuz 
<darknite_> beberapa orang saje yg on kat sini...yg lain tuh macam diam saje
<fairuz> fairuz: tak kot. Aku nak angkut gfx card baru, yang lama tu takde port hdmi.. Kalau ada port hdmi boleh buang wayar speaker yang bersepah tu.
<excalibr> ^ lol
<fairuz> Operasi mengurangkan wayar
<excalibr> skrg guna gc apa
<fairuz> aku pun dah tak ingat, lama dah beli
<fairuz> radeon hd la seingat aku
<fairuz> Ingat nak angkut yg murah2 je, asalkan ada hdmi
<fairuz> pastu monitor samsung sebijik
<fairuz> excalibr: ko pakai irc client apa eh? irssi?
<ichineesan> oooohhhoooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<fairuz> ichineesan: ohoi
<ichineesan> wah ... bot ke orang ni?
<ichineesan> haih... tak ramai ...
<darknite_> entah la ichi
<fairuz> orang
<fairuz> ramai jugak orang tu
<fairuz> ping excalibr kInOzAwA penreturns unitedpotsmokers 
<kInOzAwA> oic
<kInOzAwA> ada org rupanya sedang menaip
<kInOzAwA> patut ler berkelip.. hehe
<ichineesan> ooooo... aku ingatkn bot
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> korang pakai irc client apa eh?
<fairuz> Nak gak tau
<excalibr> fairuz: weecat..yg aku suruh ko try dulu
<excalibr> err weechat
<fairuz> excalibr: macam irssi kan
<ichineesan> anyway ... ade sape2 tau tak mcm mane nk set shortcut properties mcm dlm windows
<fairuz> ichineesan: Aku kalau nak letak additional command kat executable tu, aku akan buat shortcut kat panel
<fairuz> lepas tu pegi properties je
<fairuz> Boleh godek2 tambah benda kat situ
<ichineesan> i mean .. kalau kat shortcut properties kat windows tu ade field utk start in and start
<darknite_> buat kat mana shortcut tuh?
<fairuz> ichineesan: command prompt punya shortcut ke ni?
<fairuz> Kira ko nak bukak terminal dia dah kat path tertentu?
<ichineesan> tak actually aku nk pass command oracle.. asalnye sistem yg aku guna ni windows, so utk run kene tambah additional command kat field start & start in kat shortcut properties di windows
<ichineesan> ade tak cara aku nak pass command ni kat dlm shell
<excalibr> nak edit shortcut prop melalui cmd prompt ke apa?
<ichineesan> yup
<fairuz> ichineesan: shell windows ke linux ni :D
<ichineesan> skarang ni aku nk run shortcut ni kat dlm shell linux
<ichineesan> masalahnye, aku tak tau cara nak pass command start in & start
<excalibr> dlm shell takda start in..ko kena cd
<fairuz> aa
<ichineesan> cd eh ...
<fairuz> takpun kalau benda tu binary/script, ko boleh je terus invoke dia pakai full path
<fairuz> Kalau taknak cd
<ichineesan> invoke pakai full path boleh, tapi ade command oracle yang aku kene pass skali waktu execute
<fairuz> letak sebagai option tak boleh?
<ichineesan> option??? wahh ... aku tak tau command yg tu
<fairuz> sebab start tu aku rasa untuk bagitau binary tu kat mana je kan
<ichineesan> haah
<fairuz> Yang ko nak ni mcm default dia jeni /path/to/binary/binary_saya, lepas tu ko tambah jadi  /path/to/binary/binary_saya woot hello
<fairuz> macma tu eh yg ko buat dalam windows skarang?
<fairuz> *mcm
<ichineesan> contoh dlm shortcut windows : start "c:\xxx\xxx.exe" mainmenu_abc connst=abc
<ichineesan> start in d"\def
<ichineesan> start in d:\def
<fairuz> Aku lupa, start in dalam windows ni untuk apa dah?
<ichineesan> aku nk bgtau oracle form tu utk cari fail2 yang .frm kat dlm d:\def
<ichineesan> aku run oracle form ni atas wine
<excalibr> working dir
<fairuz> oo 
<fairuz> excalibr: +1
<fairuz> mainmenu_abc tu dalam d:\def la eh
<ichineesan> yup
<fairuz> so ko buat mcm ni je la kot
<fairuz> /path/to/binary /path/to/menu const=abc
<fairuz> Setuju tak encik excalibr dan encik ichineesan
<ichineesan> contoh :  start "c:\xxx\xxx.exe" mainmenu_abc connst=abc | cd /path/to/start/in
<ichineesan> contoh :  wine start "c:\xxx\xxx.exe" mainmenu_abc connst=abc | cd /path/to/start/in
<excalibr> aku tak berapa follow sbrnya keke
<fairuz> kenapa tak buat mcm ni
<fairuz> wine start "c:\xxx\xxx.exe d:\def\mainmenu_abc connst=abc"  
<ichineesan> mcm mane?
<ichineesan> hmmm ..... okeh .. thanx .. aku test esok .. tgk mcm mane
<fairuz> Aku tak tau sangat benda2 windows / wine nih
<fairuz> tak pernah pakai wine
<fairuz> hihi
<ichineesan> hahahahah... 
<ichineesan> tak ramai kat cenel ni
<fairuz> Kalau ko ada windows, ko try la kat windows dulu command tu
<fairuz> buang wine kat depan tu la
<ichineesan> aha!!!!
<ichineesan> mcm working je
<ichineesan> esok aku try test tengok
<fairuz> :)
<ichineesan> :))
<fairuz> mesti la working... kehkeh
<ichineesan> hahahah ... tenkiu en. fairuz ... jasamu kukenang
<fairuz> pelik gak apa benda yg ko nak buat ni
<fairuz> kira ko dalam Linux, nak launch windows punya executable untuk oracle?
<unitedpotsmokers> ado ni
<ichineesan> yup
<unitedpotsmokers> meh aku terai
<fairuz> oracle tu dlm windows ke, ke linux.
<ichineesan> nk buek camno ... sistem yg aku dpt dah design eh camtu
<excalibr> ichineesan
<fairuz> kalau oracle tu dlm windows, tak pelik la
<fairuz> keke
<ichineesan> iya
<fairuz> oo ok tak pelik
<ichineesan> hhahahahah
<fairuz> :)
<ichineesan> oracle 6i pulak tu
<ichineesan> dah berzaman org tak pakai dah
<excalibr> http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-3b297df7a5411abe2b8d37fead01a2b8edc21619
<excalibr> Title: FAQ - The Official Wine Wiki
 * fairuz tak tau apa2 pasal oracle :)
<excalibr> You need to use wine start if you specify a full path, because that allows Wine to set the working directory for the program if it needs it. You can also use double quotes, but you need two backslashes instead of one:
<ichineesan> yup ... tapi isu tadi dah solve .. thanx to incik fairuz .. aku kantoi kat field 
<ichineesan> yup ... tapi isu tadi dah solve .. thanx to incik fairuz .. aku kantoi kat field "start in"
<fairuz> ichineesan: aa.. sebab kalau ko tanak pakai start in, kena bagi full path kat parameter tu
<ichineesan> tu la yg aku kantoi tu
<ichineesan> nampak gaya ... masalah aku dah settle
<excalibr> jgn lupa belanja teh tarik
<ichineesan> aha
<ichineesan> boleh je
<ichineesan> insyaAllah
<fairuz> Aku tengah berkira2 nak move Ubuntu aku pegi hdd lain.. Tapi takut terfakap keke
<fairuz> rsync, tukar mount point /, pastu re-isntall grub.. patut dah ok kan?
<ichineesan> hahaha... aku tak pernah try lagi pindah2 hdd ni
<ichineesan> format buat baru je
<excalibr> fairuz: dooo it
<fairuz> ichineesan: format baru rugi masa
<fairuz> excalibr: Aku rasa paling teruk pun dia tak boot sebab hdd baru takde grub
<fairuz> Aku harap takde benda lain yang pakai UUID hdd lama selain dari fstab dengan grub
<ichineesan> "/ home" ko letak kat dlm partition slash or ko asingkan?
<ichineesan> "/ home" ko letak kat dlm partition "/" or ko asingkan?
<ichineesan> adoiiii... apo bnyk bona typo mlm ni
<fairuz> ichineesan: Aku baru pindahkan home hari tu pegi hdd lain.. Tak kesah kalau dah asing ke tak
<ichineesan> ooo okeh
<fairuz> Kalau tak asing dia akan ikut mount point /
<ichineesan> yup
<fairuz> kalau dah asing dia ada mount point sendiri
<excalibr> bukan ke lagi senang klu clone hd
<fairuz> rsync tu kira clone hdd la tu
<fairuz> Lepas dah clone tu still kena tukar UUID dalam fstab kan.
<fairuz> sebab hdd lain
<excalibr> well klu terfakap pun
<excalibr> ko still ada hd asal
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> pejam celik pejam celik
<excalibr> dah hari selesa
<kInOzAwA> wahhh panjanggg
<kInOzAwA> syok tido..
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-30
<excalibr> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/29/microsoft-windows-phone-8-video-whats-new/
<excalibr> Title: Microsoft's Joe Belfiore pokes fun at iPhone and Android, provides deep dive of  [...]
<fairuz_> salam
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ping excalibr
<fairuz_> ping kInOzAwA2
<excalibr> Reply from excalibr
<excalibr> Reply from excalibr
<excalibr> Reply from excalibr
<excalibr> ping fairuz_ 
<fairuz> excalibr: pong ke pong ong
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> hehe
<excalibr> pewitt
<excalibr> ramai mlm ni
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> dah balik ke fairuz?
<fairuz> excalibr: baru pukul 2 petang ni
<excalibr> fairuz: psl aku selalu perasan ko guna nick yg ada _ time kat opis
<excalibr> keke
<fairuz> excalibr: _ slalu kat rumah patutnye :D
<excalibr> aik
<fairuz> kalau ko tengok aku ada _ tu aku kat rumah la tu
<excalibr> eh org yg gi uds tu canonical sponsor ke
<excalibr> maksud aku wakil locoteam
<fairuz> aah
<excalibr> for real?
<excalibr> hmm
<excalibr> locoteam ni ada berapa erk
<excalibr> damn..hard disk dah start berbunyi dah
<fairuz> byk gak
<fairuz> hampir tiap2 negara aku rasa
<fairuz> excalibr: dah kena tukar tu keke
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam darknite_
<darknite_> aduhs
<darknite_> asal youtube ada problem ke ape
<excalibr> fairuz: sponsor ssd satu plis
<excalibr> keke
<excalibr> darknite_: ok je ni
<fairuz> excalibr: hehe mintak kat susahsebut dia ada byk
<darknite_> aku dapat 
<darknite_> 500 internal server error
<darknite_> aduhai
<excalibr> !youtube
<excalibr> !youtube | darknite_ 
<excalibr> !paste | darknite_ 
<lubotu2> darknite_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<excalibr> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<excalibr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<excalibr> buka main page youtube asyik nampak video gagal style tu je
<excalibr> nyampah sungguh
<fairuz> video gagal style
<fairuz> ?
<fairuz> gangnam korea tu ke 
<excalibr> fairuz: haha..video mana lagi
<excalibr> dah jadi mcm epidemik
<excalibr> kl style la..ipoh style la..tawau la..kk la..kuching
<fairuz> keke
<excalibr> fairuz: ko ada dgr apa2 band french tak
<excalibr> boleh recommnd few songs best2?
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> ada jugak
<excalibr> aku tau fatal bazooka je
<fairuz> aku dulu dengar bb brune
<fairuz> pastu ada yg lain dah lupa, tak byk
<excalibr> ada sorg rapper pompuan..dien dine ke apa
<qedx> tau company mana jual laptop gaming yang tak ada preinstalled windows?
<fairuz> qedx: Sapa ada post hari tu kat fesbuk
<fairuz> Ada preinstalled Ubuntu
<fairuz> Dell rasanya
<fairuz> Tapi bukan gaming la kot
<qedx> hmm thanks. nanti cari
<angch> Laptop. Gaming. No Windows. ?! Mana ada?
<angch> Nak cari pun, start dengan laptop tanpa Windows.... 
<excalibr> angch: maybe utk casual gaming kot
<angch> excalibr: suggest pakai ivy bridge sja. Intel driver = stable bawah Ubuntu.
<angch> excalibr: semua intel i5 yang baru dah patut boleh guna.
<excalibr> intel gfx=weak
<angch> excalibr: :) says who?
<angch> excalibr: on the other hand.... nvidia probably a good idea. http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/
<excalibr> Title: Faster Zombies! | Valve
<excalibr> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivybridge_winlin&num=1
<excalibr> Title: [Phoronix] Ubuntu 12.04 vs. Windows 7: Intel Sandy/Ivy Bridge Loses On Linux
<excalibr> :D
<angch> http://openbenchmarking.org/embed.php?i=1205015-SU-WINBRIDGE63&sha=fe31b83&p=2
<angch> 1080p, effects high, 30fps = bearable.
<soulbladez> sup
<excalibr> helo soulbladez 
<soulbladez> en azhax tu idup ke
<soulbladez> ;)
<MyAzhax> err, ado..layan spiderman BBrip keh keh keh
<excalibr> spiderman?
<MyAzhax> chow, tido sok kije =)
<MyAzhax> ya, amazing spiderman uhuk
<excalibr> ayoyo dah pkl 2..aku ingatkan baru 12
<shah`> .geoip 14.192.210.229
<EggDrops> GeoBytes results for '14.192.210.229': Bali, Jakarta Raya (Djakarta Raya), Indonesia. Accuracy: 90%
<kInOzAwA2> oooo
<kInOzAwA> ada shah
<kInOzAwA> .geoip 2001:1af8:4300:a005:46::5
<EggDrops> Sorry, geobytes could not find '2001:1af8:4300:a005:46::5'
<kInOzAwA> .geoip 175.148.33.76
<EggDrops> GeoBytes results for '175.148.33.76': Beijing, Beijing, China. Accuracy: 90%
<fairuz_> amboi tak tido lg
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-31
<fairuz_> salam
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<excalibr> amboi tak tidur lg
<fairuz_> excalibr: dah pagi dah ni
<fairuz_> dah nak pegi opis dah pun
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo encik
<excalibr> lol fairuz kenapa berencik encik ni
<fairuz> excalibr: sopan hari ni wakaka
<excalibr> hehe..agak terperanjat saya bila ada org menyapa saya dengan encik di irc
<excalibr> /baku
<ejat> \0/
<ejat> im in native now
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> struggling 2 days for it 
<excalibr> helo saudara ejat
<ejat> helo2
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> ejat: saya mendapat tahu yg valve memberi akses steam beta pada semua pelawat acara mereka di uds
<excalibr> adakah saudara ejat secara kebetulan berada di acara mereka?
<fairuz> :D
<ejat> secara kebetulan ? 
<ejat> maksud nye ? 
<excalibr> err saya tak fikir saudara ejat pengguna steam jadi saya sangka mungkin saudara ejat ada lalu lalang berdekatan dewan acara mereka
<ejat> acara ? 
<excalibr> kekeke..lawak la pulak
<ejat> semuanya ubuntu kat sini 
<ejat> mana ade acara lain 
<excalibr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/valve-talk-steam-for-linux-at-uds
<excalibr> Title: Valve Talk Steam for Linux, Give Beta Access to Attendees | OMG! Ubuntu!
<ejat> ye la talk jerk .. 
<ejat> dia bagi semua yang attend uds
<ejat> x sure remote participant dpt ke x 
<ejat> sape cakap i bukan pengguna steam ? 
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> ejat
<ejat> yo
<excalibr> since ko ada steam, why not buat steamcommunity group utk gamers ubuntu-my
<ejat> xdo maso .. sape yg rase nak lead silakan ... 
<ejat> ade jerk tp x brape active :p
<kInOzAwA> so excalibr laa lead steam dgn susah sebut. camne? hehe...
<excalibr> kInOzAwA: tak leh..dia kena admins yg create sebab org yg create group otomatik jadi admins
<excalibr> tapi admins boleh lantik ahli jadi pegawai/mods lepas tu
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/will-xp-users-shun-windows-8-in-favor-of-ubuntu-1.html
<excalibr> Title: Will XP Users Shun Windows 8 in Favor of Ubuntu? - Datamation
<excalibr> After poking around the various LoCo resources, I realized why the expertise gap remains between Ubuntu and Windows and how incredibly ineffective the current LoCo setup is. Honestly, I’ve seen local Linux User Groups with better organization than this! While the LoCos do okay with coordinating international events, they remain largely within their own little echo chamber. And last time I checked, that
<excalibr> isn’t a great way to get new users on board.
<ejat> elo
<fairuz_> elo ejat
<ejat> elo
<ejat> fairuz_: 2 hari duk melayan nak install native
<ejat> akhirnya berjaya jugak la 
<fairuz_> cool :)
<ejat> ade native on mbp
<ejat> :)
<fairuz_> ejat: takde problem hardware?
<ejat> 2 hari jgak mencuba 
<ejat> padahal ade jerk docs on the net cuma x jumpa yg sepatutnye 
<ejat> ado .. wifi n graphic
<ejat> teruja plak pakai kde fresh install 
<fairuz_> oo benda2 biasa :)
<fairuz_> kubuntu?
<ejat> ya ya 
<ejat> tp unity pun ade jugak la 
<ejat> kubuntu community pun bagus .. sync telepathy with online acc ngn ubuntu
<ejat> byk integration .. 
<fairuz_> <- pakai kubuntu kat opis 
<ejat> \0/
<fairuz_> pilihan orang2 IT kat TI 
<fairuz_> hehe
<ejat> teruja beb
<ejat> tatau la sbb aku dah bertahun duk pakai vm jerk kat mbp tu 
<ejat> clean look gile
<ejat> poyo ayat org jakun
<ejat> sbb duk asyik upgrade je .. 
<ejat> lapar la plak 
<ejat> byk lagi la x transfer dari vm aku tu ke sini 
<ejat> x leh nak backup home nanti jadi kucar kacir
<ejat> amik certain2 jerk 
<ejat> .bashrc ...  juju nye environment 
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> Kalau dah fresh install, better berhati jgn copy merata2
<fairuz_> nanti bengong plak environment
<fairuz_> ejat: makan2 time :D
<fairuz_> kaiserfarrell: eh masuk sini hehe
<fairuz_> sambung kat sini la sng lg
<kaiserfarrell> ok roger
<kaiserfarrell> tgh compile
<kaiserfarrell> make -j18
<fairuz_> ok bereh
<kaiserfarrell> bro ak nak tdo dulu
<kaiserfarrell> x larat la
<fairuz_> ok
<ejat> fairuz_: ya ya betul
 * ejat pokes hyperair
 * hyperair shrieks and hides under the bed
<kInOzAwA> err
<kInOzAwA> dh pkl 5
<fairuz_> tak tido lg ejat?
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-01
<excalibr> helo slmt pagi
<kaiserfarrell> selamat pagi
<kaiserfarrell> sikit lagi selamat petang
<excalibr> kInOzAwA
<fairuz_> cuti! hehe
<fairuz_> ejat: sana tak cuti ke orang2 dia?
<ejat> cuti per
<ejat> tatau 
<ejat> tgk dari atas ... kat jalan penuh jerk kete
<fairuz_> ejat: halloween
<ejat> owh ya .. halloween
<ejat> malam nie la kut kalau nak tgk org pakai costume
<excalibr> halloween ni bukan ke org us je sambut?
<fairuz_> excalibr: aa.. tapi asal dia dari europe
<fairuz_> kat sini pakai nama betul lagi
<fairuz_> toussaint (dlm english all saints)
<fairuz_> kalau ikut orang putih kat sini, setiap hari ada di dedikasi utk sorang saint
<fairuz_> kecuali hari halloween ni, hari utk semua saints
<fairuz_> tu yang cuti tu kat europe
<fairuz_> tapi mcm tak pernah nampak orang pakai costume besar2an kat sini
<excalibr> fairuz_: pernah pergi costume party ke selama duduk kat sana?
<fairuz_> excalibr: tak pernah pun
<fairuz_> duk rumah layan tv je cuti2 ni keke
<excalibr> mesti best kan klu kita kat msia ni ada perayaan cam halloween..ofc omitting the entire reason behind the celebration
<excalibr> tapi org kita tak leh terima benda pelik-pelik
<fairuz_> excalibr: hehe tu la
<fairuz_> nanti dia kata ada kaitan dengan  tu la dengan ni la
<fairuz_> tapi konsep budak2 menyamar tu ok je bagi aku
<fairuz_> takde kaitan dengan perayaan asal
<kInOzAwA> eh ada org menaip
<kInOzAwA> hihi
<ejat> anybody home
<angch> ejat: no.
<angch> still at office
<ejat> ouch
<ejat> u r working to hard bro
<ejat> have a break .. or chill out 
<ejat> :p
<angch> ejat: what to do, office too comfy. big monitor. kitchen nearby, etc.
<ejat> wow
<ejat> tuxury new office so comfort :(
<ejat> opss
<ejat> :)
<ejat> any opening ? :)
<angch> stands for luxury mah. (hehehehe)
<angch> ejat: Heh, depends on what you wanna do...
<ejat> woooooooooooooo
<excalibr> angch: kalau company guna streamyx 1mbps, masih nak stay back kat opis tak?
<excalibr> :D
<angch> excalibr: *shrug* good enough for ssh
<angch> and maps.
<angch> and youtube. (SD)
<excalibr> lol
<ejat> sah2 la 20MB tu kat opis 
<ejat> luxury office :) 
<MyAzhax> free 5GB online storage for Windows, Ubuntu and Mac user .... https://one.ubuntu.com/referrals/referee/2586529/ share your song and stream your mp3 with your phone !!!
<excalibr> Title: OpenID transaction in progress
<ejat> uit pak aq
<MyAzhax> ejat, hui
<ejat> :)
<MyAzhax> line sana laju? musti la kan...torrent movie sedap tu
<ejat> huhu 
<MyAzhax> brb mandi jap, baru balik kije =)
<ejat> okie 
<ejat> jap lagi nak g closing party 
<MyAzhax> wow,mesti ade hot chicks hihihi
<kInOzAwA> :)
<excalibr> MyAzhax: hot chicks with thick black glasses :D
<MyAzhax> excalibr, hihihi
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-02
<darknite_> whois darknite_
<govatent> hey darknite_ 
<darknite_> hye
<excalibr> oit fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> excalibr: yup
<excalibr> baru balik?
<fairuz_> balik dari mana excalibr?
<fairuz_> baru pukul 9 pagi, mandi pun blum
<fairuz_> nak kena gi opis jap lg
<fairuz> huu masuk opis
<excalibr> ohh..org lain dah balik dah..ekeke
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> (10:38:00 AM) fairuz: orang byk cuti hari ni
<fairuz> (10:38:06 AM) fairuz: tu yg aku masuk lambat tu
<fairuz> (10:38:18 AM) fairuz: semlm cuti, byk yang sambung cuti hari ni jugak
<excalibr> sambung cuti? halloween bukan ke sehari je
<fairuz> diorang bukan sambut pun, cuti saja2 ,lepak ngan anak
<fairuz> public holiday sehari je
<fairuz> ni amik cuti sendiri2 la
<ahmedzahid> hallowen cuti juga ke??
<excalibr> ye la
<ahmedzahid> wah. baru tau.. huhu maklum lah masih digelar students. huhuhu
<fairuz> ahmedzahid: amik course ape tu
<excalibr> https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase
<excalibr> Title: ATA Secure Erase - ata Wiki
<excalibr> interesting..
<ahmedzahid> sedang buat penukaran course.. before ni teknologi polimer.. mengenai getah dan plastik.. bakal bertukar ke computer science insyaAllah
<excalibr> uh computer science
<fairuz> CS belajar apa eh?
 * fairuz tak tau nama2 kos ni
<ahmedzahid> mcm mane nak cerita ek. mcm2 la.. programming, server dan lain2... maybe..
<ahmedzahid> hahaha
<excalibr> kenapa nak tukar kos
<fairuz> haha 
<fairuz> maksud aku dia lebih pada network ke, web programming ke, computer architecture ke, etc
<excalibr> cs is very mainstream..ramai sgt org ambik course ni
<ahmedzahid> actually, saya lemah dalam kimia2 ni. sejak zaman sekolah lagi. push masuk pun tak masuk2..
<fairuz> cuba amik computer engineering ke
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> embedded system ke
<ahmedzahid> owh. yang tu nanti saya fikirkan.. baru
<ahmedzahid> tak lepas diploma lagi. hahahaha
<fairuz> budak lagi ni wakaka 
<fairuz> :D
<ahmedzahid> ya.. saya still kanak2 ribena..
<ahmedzahid> -_-
 * excalibr baru lepas spm tahun lepas
<excalibr> :D
<ahmedzahid> yeke....
<ahmedzahid> huhuhuhu masih baru lagi di dunia ubuntu ni...
<ahmedzahid> saya pakai ubuntu lepas spm juga, time tu 10.04 tak silap. pkai 203 hari.. tutup kedai dah. sebab tak tau apa2 sal ubuntu ni..
<ahmedzahid> *2-3 hari
<excalibr> 10.x ni kalau tak silap zaman ubuntu mash huduh lagi
<excalibr> font rasmi ubuntu yg jadi default sans/serif font pun belum ada lagi
<excalibr> :D
<ahmedzahid> ye kot.. time tu install jer. oakai nyer just buka mozilla jer. sebab nak install apa2 tak reti. hahaha
<ahmedzahid> *pkai
<ahmedzahid> :D
<excalibr> hehe biasa la mula2 kan
<ahmedzahid> tu la... saya mula aktif balik start 12.04 baru keluar sehari... dan smpai sekarang... huhuhu
<fairuz> excalibr: ko baru 18 la gitu?
<fairuz> ke troll je nih hehe
<fairuz> excalibr: ^
<excalibr> fairuz..betul aku masih muda remaja lagi..tak caye tanya abg kInOzAwA 
<fairuz> excalibr: haha ok
<fairuz> sekarang ko buat ape je?
<fairuz> dah masuk matrix/ uni?
<excalibr> aku belum old fag lagi plz..
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> haha 
 * fairuz pun muda lagi
<excalibr> fairuz baru lepas matrik kan?
<fairuz> excalibr: haha muda betul aku
<fairuz> aku dah nak amik phd dah weh.. 
<excalibr> kencing ah..hari tu ckp baru habis matrik
<excalibr> :(
<fairuz> mana ada aku pernah cakap baru abis matrik
<fairuz> ko salah orang ni
<excalibr> adaaa..masa dlm pm hari tu
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> =.=
<fairuz> aku masuk matrik sebulan je dulu (6-7 taun lepas)
<excalibr> hari tu windows aku rosak..ko offer nak tlg ikut team viewer so aku pm la ko
<excalibr> takkan dah tak ingat kot?
<fairuz> bila tu?
<excalibr> tahun ni la..few months back..
<excalibr> cuba check log klu tak caye
<excalibr> oh wait..aku baru teringat..bro apogee ada online kat sini time tu
<fairuz> maybe ada aku tlg ko tu (tak igt dah) tapi takde la aku kata aku baru abis matrik
<excalibr> ada..
<excalibr> fairuz: screenshot log pm tu http://i.imgur.com/NH78A.jpg
<fairuz> hahaha
<fairuz> cait
<fairuz> baru nak buat script, nak search dlm irc log
<fairuz> aku dah start buat dah, alang2 abiskan
<excalibr> owh..nyesal aku bagitau awal2
<fairuz> excalibr: tgh download log
<fairuz> akan aku grep semua nama excalibr
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> mmg takde website yg kita boleh grep / search log ke?
<fairuz> aku tgh download thun ni punya log
<fairuz> excalibr: Aku rasa mcm ada. siap bagi statistik ke apa
<fairuz> mamat A cakap brapa patah perkataan etc
<fairuz> Tak jumpa plak
<fairuz> penreturns: \o/
<excalibr> fairuz: pisang
<fairuz> excalibr: pisang?
<excalibr> pisg
<fairuz> oo ok
<fairuz> excalibr: tahun ni ko tak byk masuk sini eh?
<fairuz> ada 1135 line dari nick excalibr
<excalibr> ahem..saya org baru bang
<fairuz> p
<fairuz> :p
<fairuz> aku tgh dload pisg ni
<excalibr> fairuz: ko org kelantan kan?
<fairuz> aa
<excalibr> pernah dengar tak guillemard bridge?
<fairuz> tak
<excalibr> http://muhammadismailibrahim.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/the-guillemard-bridge/
<excalibr> Title: The Guillemard Bridge « The Kelantan Times
<excalibr> aku tak tau plk ni jambatan keretapi plg panjang di msia
<fairuz> oo jambatan kusial tu
<excalibr> w/pun kg aku dkt dgn bridge ni
<fairuz> aku pun tak tau hehe
<excalibr> ye
<fairuz> haha menarik pisg nih
<fairuz> tak sia2 aku download setaun punya log
<fairuz> dia boleh baca semua terus
<fairuz> susahsebut paling byk cakap keke
<excalibr> mana stats tu
<fairuz> ko nombor 10 excalibr
<fairuz> Aku tak upload mana2.. ada kat PC aku ni la, aku pakai pisg kat PC
<excalibr> share dlm dropbox
<fairuz> Ubuntu One la
<excalibr> no..dropbox
<excalibr> ok mana-mana la huhu
<fairuz> http://ubuntuone.com/3BXMv9WgGjMVjtsQD0cYjH
<excalibr> Title: #ubuntu-my @ SomeIRCNet stats by MAINTAINER
<fairuz> boleh tgk terus
<excalibr> owh dupe ko pun masuk chart jugak
<excalibr> mrpen ni penreturns ke
<fairuz> aa
<excalibr> camna susahsebut boleh topping chart
<fairuz> dah dia slalu masuk sini 
<fairuz> dua2 nick plak tu
<excalibr> nak nampak dia online pun susah
<fairuz> sekali dia masuk, cakap byk la kot hehe
<fairuz> tu utk tahun 2012
<excalibr> hahaha quote kInOzAwA
<excalibr> tergelak aku baca yg tu
<fairuz> excalibr: apa bikin
<excalibr> baca blog tadi tu la
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> maju siot
<fairuz> byk betul istana
<excalibr> http://muhammadismailibrahim.wordpress.com/2011/06/27/pembangunan-lembah-sireh-kota-bharu-waterfront/
<excalibr> Title: Pembangunan Lembah Sireh (Kota Bharu Waterfront) « The Kelantan Times
<excalibr> impressive..tapi tak tenggelam banjir ke
<excalibr> http://muhammadismailibrahim.wordpress.com/2011/12/01/when-kelantan-river-flow-exceeds/
<excalibr> Title: when Kelantan River flow exceeds « The Kelantan Times
<excalibr> wb fairuz 
<fairuz> ty
<fairuz> terpaksa reboot
<excalibr> maap la klu boring
<excalibr> hahaha
<excalibr> aku tiba2 teringat nak set up transparent proxy
<fairuz> excalibr: untuk apa transparent proxy?
<excalibr> nak cache benda berat2..youtube, hi res images..
<fairuz> guna squid ke ape
<excalibr> ye encik
<kInOzAwA> oit ada org lg ke
<kInOzAwA> haha... excalibr .. apa yg ko quote aku tu?
<kInOzAwA> perghh meriah rupanya.. aku ingatkan padang jarak padang terkukur.. hehe
<kInOzAwA> ping fairuz 
<fairuz_> kInOzAwA: yup
<fairuz_> orang dah tido dah kInOzAwA
<kInOzAwA> aku terjaga kol 2 td... tido awal arini..
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-04
<kInOzAwA> ping excalibr 
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.219 seconds from shah`
<excalibr> ping kembali kInOzAwA
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> ko buat pe excalibr 
<excalibr> kInOzAwA: santai2 :)
<excalibr> kInOzAwA: ko layan symphonic metal tak?
<excalibr> err takda org ke
<kInOzAwA> excalibr: aku layan je.. nightwish? epica? lacuna coil? hahaha
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-29
<biborn> kerja!!
<excalibr> helo biborn 
<biborn> hi excalibr
<biborn> whats up?
<umarzuki> ini malam banyak sunyi laa
<fairuz> heh
<fairuz> selalu macam ni umarzuki
<umarzuki> apa buleh buat
<umarzuki> main dota2 la
<biborn> dota 2 x stable
<biborn> sedih
<umarzuki> agak lembab last aku try
<umarzuki> diorang pakai wine kot
<biborn> linux punya dota 2 da native la
<biborn> ringan sikit dr win punya dota 2
<biborn> kalau kat win aku kena OC graphic baru leh main ultra
<biborn> kat linux x payah OC
<umarzuki> oh
<umarzuki> pasal update steam mcm fontt & interface yg wine pakai
<biborn> haha tu xtau la.. tp masa update je kan..
<biborn> dah masuk steam ok je
<fairuz> aku dah lama tak bukak pc main game huhu
<fairuz> rindu starcraft
<noobie> assalam
<noobie> ada orang tak? atau sekadar bot?
<biborn> ade ape?
<noobie> wahhh...ada orang...
<noobie> bro, saya dapat error intalling 12.10
<noobie> pas restart, terus xde display...apsal ek?
<biborn> 12.10 ke 13.10?
<noobie> 12.04 da 12.10
<biborn> ape bende merepek ni adoi?
<noobie> lain punya distro pun dah try..sama gak
<biborn> display rosak kot
<noobie> 12.04 lts dan 12.10
<noobie> ni aku guna pc yg sama OS windows ok je
<biborn> ce bg spec pc
<noobie> nvidia gefore 9500 gt,
<noobie> asus m4a77td
<noobie> monitor viewsonic va2226w
<biborn> pakai dvi ke vga?
<noobie> vga
<biborn> masa install boleh nampak display?
<noobie> ada
<biborn> installation successful x?
<noobie> yup
<noobie> pas restart je x kluar pape
<biborn> ade blinking cursor?
<noobie> x perasan plak
<biborn> zzzz
<noobie> ingat nak try lg sekali guna 13.10 plak
<noobie> nak tgk jd lg ke x
<noobie> ingatkan ubuntu je yg problem
<noobie> guna fedora, mint pun sama
<biborn> baik guna OS lain
<biborn> ubuntu ni da merepek skrg
<noobie> 13.10 dah relevan dah ke?
<noobie> *x relevan
<noobie> ko pki apa,bro?
<biborn> no comment
<biborn> bukan ubuntu
<noobie> apa os pki skg?
<biborn> mavericks
<noobie> cun ke?
<biborn> the best
<noobie> jap gugel
<biborn> best OS tu subjective.. lain org lain cita rasa n penggunaan.. so jgn ikot org lain
<noobie> ko apa kriteria pakai?
<biborn> means?
<noobie> ko punya kriteria la..sejauh mana memenuhi kehendak ko
<biborn> x paham
<biborn> kriteria apa?
<noobie> kriteria memilih best os utk ko
<noobie> os x ek?
<biborn> hmm.. ikot jenis software yg ada native support.. stable.. modern..murah.. and selesa pakai.. 
<noobie> file system apa dia pakai?
<biborn> HFS+
<noobie> jap..ke dapur jap
<noobie> ko pakai mac ke?
<noobie> aku ingat lg..pakai mac pro sampai hang
<noobie> wakakaka
<biborn> maybe
<noobie> ko run mac os x dlm x86 pc? bukan dalam mac machine?
<biborn> kenapa tanya?
<noobie> aku nak guna final cut.... huhuhu
<noobie> tapi xde pc mac
<noobie> aku guna amd64 machine
<biborn> pakai jela hackintosh
<noobie> x reti aku...huhuuh
<biborn> cuba la.. x cuba mana tau.. dari xtau la kena belajar sampai tau
<biborn> m4a77td tu mobo socket amd am2 kan?
<biborn> ke am3?
<biborn> asus kan? rasanya pernah ada mobo tu dlu
<noobie> am3
<noobie> yup
<noobie> dah 2,3 tahun punya mobo tu
<biborn> pakai phenom ke?
<noobie> yaaaa..phenom II
<biborn> kalau phenom ii try pkai niresh
<biborn> niresh support amd
<biborn> mobo tu agak popular so sepatutnya byk org try pakai mobo yg sama.. sng sikit nak google
<noobie> cara sama ke klu nak install dlm ssd?
<biborn> sama je.. just lpas install nanti baru pikir macam mana nak enable TIM
<biborn> TRIM*
<noobie> menarik
<biborn> ada dvd burner?
<noobie> ada
<biborn> niresh tu ade 2 version.. satu DVD ISO satu lg USB image..
<biborn> kena pilih salah satu..
<biborn> DVD ISO dye xleh buat bootable kalau ank boot dari USB
<biborn> so kalau nak buat bootable USB kena download USB image dye
<noobie> biasa berapa bnyk space dia makan?
<biborn> ISO dye muat dalam satu dvd biasa..
<noobie> install dan boot local
<biborn> x perlu double layer
<biborn> kalau USB image dye kena pakai 8gb USB
<noobie> dmg utk os tu bnyk x?
<noobie> silap...apps
<biborn> apa maksud tu? dye dalam .iso
<noobie> itu os..ni app...ada bnyk dmg free x dlm internet/.'
<noobie> ?
<biborn> niresh tu mac os x la.. just salah satu dari variasi distro.. macam kaliway n iatkos etc
<noobie> aku cuma tau mac os standard je
<noobie> huhu
<biborn> ko rasa mac punya apps byk x ?
<noobie> last guna 10.1.6 kot
<noobie> yg snow leopard
<noobie> x la bnyk mana
<biborn> snow leopard bukan 10.6 ke?
<noobie> x ingat
<noobie> 10.6 rasanya
<biborn> ko nak guna software apa sebenarnya?
<noobie> yg hang tu psl aku main game..adesss
<noobie> pc mac pro 16gb ram tu
<noobie> final cut pro, motion
<biborn> final cut pro mmg kena guna mac je
<biborn> so ko xde option lain selain dari guna mac
<noobie> tau xpe...
<noobie> tp machine mac mahal nak mampuihh
<biborn> tp apsal ko install ubuntu td?
<noobie> sbb aku tension dgn windows
<noobie> psl linux freeware
<noobie> tu yg best
<biborn> x suruh ko beli machine mac pon.. just suruh ko pakai OS mac
<biborn> buat hackintosh.. setel.. duit pon selamat
<noobie> boleh multiboot ke?
<biborn> freeware != opensource
<noobie> multiboot dgn windows
<biborn> multiboot apa dgn apa?
<biborn> mac?
<noobie> windows & mac
<biborn> boleh.. tp lg bagus kalau ko asingkan 
<noobie> mana nak cekau duit buat mesin baru?adesss
<biborn> bukan mahal pon nak buat machine mac.. pakai yg sedia ada pon boleh kan.. so apa masalahnya?
<noobie> utk windows?
<biborn> pakai jela machine yg sama.. just hard disk yg berbeza..
<biborn> nak dual boot pon boleh tp x best la.. seraqbut aku buat dual boot nie
<noobie> jap..tgh google sata hdd switcher
<biborn> wata hdd switcher nak buat apa?
<biborn> sata*
<noobie> blh guna mesin yg sama...dua hdd...switch hdd utk guna os mana yg nak
<biborn> zzz.. nak buat apa switcher? adoi..
<biborn> ko guna je sata cable cucuk kat sata port yg lain.. setel.. kan senang
<noobie> install dua os berasingan....xyah multiboot
<biborn> sata cable tu baru rm5
<noobie> xyah bukak casing
<biborn> zzz... aku rasa ko x paham lg nie.. ko cucuk je dua2 hard disk.. masa boot tu ko tekan f8 pilih boot disk.. pilih mana satu yg ko nak.. buat apa nak pakai hardware tambahan?
<noobie> mobo apa tu tekan f8 blh pilih hdd?
<biborn> semua mobo
<biborn> ko punya asus kan.. so f8.. kalau msi f11.. kalau gigabyte f12
<noobie> x pernah try tu
<biborn> boleh cuba try skrg kalau x percaya
<biborn> KatieKitty: kitty OS dlu tu da siap blom? x release pon
<noobie> adessss...nak kena cari hdd 1gb 2 ketul ni....adesss...
<biborn> 1gb mana ada bro =.="
<noobie> kena cari....x tahan hdd 2gb pecah 2 partition...pastu jahanam, dua2 partition dia kacai
<noobie> *kacau
<biborn> ko maksudkan 2TB kot..
<biborn> *facepalm*
<noobie> aaaa...silap2
<noobie> 2tb...so nak cari hdd 1tb dua ketul
<biborn> x payah.. cari je yg kecik2 dlu.. cari yg 2nd hand pon ok.. 160gb untuk starting pon dah ok.. mac pakai 10GB je mula2..
<noobie> huhhu..aku dah nampak dan motion 5.0.5 dmg kat torrent....
<noobie> weh....niresh tu blh baca ntfc macam mac biasa kan?
<noobie> *ntfs
<biborn> mac boleh read ntfs tp xleh write ntfs.. 
<noobie> uiks...masa aku guna machine mac dulu, blh je read/write dlm ntfs
<noobie> cam ne plak tu?
<biborn> pasti ke? mmg boleh kalau guna apps tp kalau tanpa apps tu x boleh
<noobie> pasti
<biborn> aku pon x igt nama apps tu apa.. malas nk google
<noobie> psl external hdd aku blh guna dlm windows env dan mac env
<biborn> ko guna apps ke?
<biborn> ke external ko tu pakai FAT?
<noobie> x..main cucuk je
<noobie> ntfs
<biborn> zz.. cucuk tu mmg la kena cucuk
<noobie> cucuk terus mount
<biborn> tp ada apps yg ko boleh install dalam mac yg bolehkan ko write ntfs
<noobie> x pasti la ada apps atau x
<biborn> bro.. mount n write benda yg berbeza
<noobie> dia mount aku punya external supaya blh read/write
<noobie> klu aku x silap la
<biborn> hmm x kesah la.. x penting pon bg aku.. sbb external aku HFS+
<noobie> sbb ko x main dlm env lain....
<noobie> aku pakai dua2
<biborn> aku pakai 4 =.="
<noobie> eh...mac os mmg 64 bit os kan?
<biborn> yup.. mavericks 64.. dlu ada 32.. sejak OS apa ntah yg diorang mansuhkan 32 aku x igt
<noobie> bagus
<noobie> sbb aku ada 2 slot ram lg kosong ni
<noobie> hehehe
<noobie> nak tambah lg 4gb
<biborn> pastikan ko berjaya install mac tu dlu baru pikirkan pasal benda lain.. kang sia2 je
<noobie> tau2
<noobie> pastu ko setuju x klu aku cakap hdd 2tb lg cepat jahanam dari 1tb?
<biborn> depends..
<noobie> wd green
<biborn> apsal dgn wd green?
<noobie> aku guna green...aku beli 1tb dulu setahun sebelum beli 2tb
<noobie> tapi 2tb aku start bg problem dah...klu connected, dia blh buat windows aku freeze
<noobie> disconnect, ok je
<biborn> tu sbb hdd ko rosak
<biborn> nak kata 2tb cpt rosk dr 1tb xleh gak
<biborn> brg elektronik.. biasa la
<noobie> aku nak buat rma, takut dah expired
<biborn> anta je.. kalau nasib baik ade la
<noobie> adesss
<noobie> ko duduk mana,bro?
<noobie> apa2 hal,blh kaco..ekeke
<biborn> err.. identiti dirahsiakan
<noobie> 1tb dgn 2tb beza harga rm90 je..sedih2
<biborn> kalau aku, aku beli 1tb je.. x byk sgt data yg jahanam kalau hdd buat hal
<biborn> unless kalau ko buat RAID boleh la nak beli 2TB
<noobie> aku yg 2tb tu penuh data
<noobie> ok bro..tido dulu
<noobie> pape aku roger
<noobie> tq utk semua info
<biborn> ok
<biborn> wc
<noobie> assalam
<biborn> wslm
<noobie> eh...ko tgh kerja ke ni?
<noobie> ke mmg tido lambat punya kaki?
<biborn> x.. apsal?
<fairuz> kohkoh bincang ape pagi2 nih
<biborn> lepak kat channel je layan bebudak sembang
<noobie> mengumpat loh....ekekeke
<noobie> terasa aku ni bebudak xtau apa lg..padahal umo..adesss
<biborn> hahaha.. ilmu xde sempadan..ada yg org lain tau kite x tau.. ade yg org lain xtau kite tau.. biasa la
<noobie> aku background mmg main hardware software support je
<fairuz> biborn: +1
<noobie> pengalaman technical support 11 tahun
<biborn> hahaha.. technical support? sama la kite
<biborn> alamak otai fairuz dah mai.. lariiii....
<noobie> aku rasa, dari perbualan kita td, ko pun blh tahu aku ni background apa kan?
<noobie> niresh td apa vers terbaru? 10.8.2 ke?
<biborn> rasanya 10.8.2.. aku dah lama x main hackintosh so dah x igt
<biborn> amik tau sikit2 je
<noobie> cilakak..4.42GB...adess
<biborn> kecik je tu.. 2 jam siap download
<noobie> ko tenet speed berapa?
<noobie> aku 1Mbps je...huhhuu berzaman
<biborn> esok siap la tu
<noobie> apsal aku tgk kat torrent tulis not for amd?
<biborn> ko tgk torrent yg USB ke?
<biborn> yg USB mmg amd x boleh rasanya
<noobie> https://kickass.to/niresh-12495-osx-10-8-iso-for-windows-computers-t6639193.html
<biborn> mana ada tulis bukan untuk amd?
<noobie> tgk sebelah kiri screen dan scroll down
<noobie> jumpa?
<biborn> http://www.macbreaker.com/2013/04/install-mountain-lion-hackintosh-niresh.html
<cipan> installer dia tu....blog dia dah down
<cipan> apa spec mesin ko yg guna mavericks tu?
<biborn> hmm ada tulis not for amd.. tp rasanya boleh je guna amd processor.. macbreaker da buat tutorial
<biborn> aku pakai mac betul ni
<biborn> dlu hackintosh lion dekat dell precision workstation je
<cipan> ceh
<biborn> machine tu pon dah xde skrg..
<biborn> kan dah kata aku dah x main hackintosh.. dlu je main..
<biborn> tp td aku ada buat hackintosh dekat machine member aku
<biborn> masuk mavs.. tp motherboard gigabyte la
<cipan> hardware compatibility je yg aku bimbang....lain tarak
<biborn> ko ikot je tutorial tu insyaAllah xde masalah.. kalau ada pon google jela
<biborn> ko punya motherboard ada pro x hujung dye?
<cipan> x rasanya
<cipan> serius x ingat
<biborn> http://www.scribd.com/doc/153568067/Kumpulan-Tutorial-Hackintosh
<biborn> kat PDF tu aku ada nampak ko punya motherboard.. ce try baca.. aku malas
<biborn> x silap aku, aku pernah try pakai niresh ni masuk motherboard MSI.. masa nak install tu mmg ada patch utuk processor atom n amd.. so mmg boleh rasanya amd.. try baru tau.. aku xde processor amd nak try so xleh tlg la..
<cipan> xde utk mobo aku...dah baca habis
<biborn> kat mana ko baca?
<biborn> kat sini boleh je
<biborn> http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/278181-amd-1073-guide-experimental-only/page-9
<biborn> x semestinya ko kena guna niresh punya distro je.. ade berlambak distro kat luar tu..
<cipan> nanti la aku try baca lagi..
<cipan> ingat nak stop dulu
<cipan> mata dah perit
<cipan> hahaah
<biborn> tp setakat ni aku stick pada dua distro je.. niresh n iatkos..
<cipan> out dulu,bro
<cipan> dah x tahan dah
<biborn> haha ok
<cipan> assalam 
<biborn> kalau rajin masuk la server hackintosh
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-30
<excalibr> hahaha
<excalibr> diorang ni sembang psl mac sampai ke subuh
<fairuz> tu ler excalibr
<excalibr> where they store those dash scope files in 13.10?
<excalibr> ^ fairuz hyperair
<fairuz> excalibr: no idea. Doesn't touch Ubuntu for a long time now. :(
<hyperair> excalibr: /usr/share/unity/scopes/
<excalibr> hyperair: i heard dash scopes arent shipped in files anymore in 13.10
<hyperair> where else would they be shipped?
<hyperair> excalibr: the package concerned is unity-scopes-master-default, and packages have files.
<excalibr> that's what i was asking you
<excalibr> ah youre right
<excalibr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/unity-scopes-master-default/filelist
<excalibr> but why people say you cant remove amazon scope in 13.10
 * excalibr still on 13.04
<hyperair> hmmmmm
<hyperair> come to think of it, which package is this in..
<hyperair> excalibr: i think it's due to the smart scopes feature.
<hyperair> excalibr: there are some local scopes, and the rest are remote scopes
<hyperair> excalibr: so the search items get pumped into the smart scopes server, and that server does the amazon poking
<biborn> selamat pg
<fairuz> biborn: pagi2
<excalibr> biborn ni duduk obersi sbb tu dia ckp slmt pagi
<excalibr> jangan konpius ye fairuz
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> excalibr: tak kompius pun keke
<biborn> hahaha.. baru pukul 0324 pagi kan.. LOL
<fairuz> biborn: 12 jam ke beza? Kat east coast US?
<biborn> yup
<biborn> korang ni kerja ke ape?
<fairuz> biborn: aah tgh kat opis
<biborn> aku tertanya2 gak kerja apa yg korang buat sambil hang out kat irc
<biborn> pelik
<angch> biborn, coding, scanning, deploying, etc.
<angch> http://xkcd.com/303/
<biborn> lol legit excuse
<fairuz> biborn: code review on gerrit, coding, deploying
<biborn> wah korang ni programmer la ye
<excalibr> fairuz, aku gurau je tu. aku igt tgn dia cepat sgt taip sampai lupa nak tekan "t" kat tgh "pg"
<excalibr> huhu
<biborn> LOL.. tgk movie jap
<excalibr> aku tertanya2 gak keje apa yg biborn buat sambil boleh tengok movie
<excalibr> :P
<biborn> hahaha rasa2 kerja apa?
<excalibr> keje dgn apple kot
<angch> Penapis filem.
<excalibr> oo yang tu pun boleh jadi
<fairuz> penapis filem menarik gak
<excalibr> tapi sangat berpotensi utk dicemuh rakyat malaysia
<angch> brb, starting new company. crowdsourced movie censor system.
<biborn>  lol.. apsal cakap aku kerja dgn apple?
<biborn_> Mengantuk la plak
<fairuz> excalibr: tak balik lg ke
<fairuz> kohkoh
<biborn_> Bosannnn...
<biborn_> Da siap compile code?
<biborn> bosan dah nie..
<biborn> selamat pagi..
<biborn> bosan nieeee
<biborn> https://www.facebook.com/Hackintosh.IRC
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> apa bikin excalibr
<biborn> hi
<fairuz> helo biborn
<biborn> tgh compile code
<fairuz> biborn: code ape
<biborn> hahaa gurau je la
<fairuz> kohkoh
<biborn> rasa macam nak main dota 2 plak.. tp malas nk o pc
<biborn> on*
<umarzuki_> tekan punat je nak on pun
<biborn> malas nk bgun ke ruang tamu
<umarzuki_> rdesktop
<umarzuki_> tu kalau dah on WoL
<biborn> xkn nk main pki rdp kot? =.="
<biborn> lgpn x on WOL.. kt rumah kot..
<fairuz> lama tak bukak pc
<biborn> sapa nk main dota 2?
<fairuz> kohkoh
<biborn> dota jap
<biborn> chow
<biborn> kalah lg adoi
<biborn> ngntok
<biborn> korang tido ke?
<angch> ?
<biborn> bosan la
<biborn> tp xleh tido
<biborn> nsapa pakai google chrome? mana lg ok? flash player ke pepperflashplugin?
<excalibr> fairuz, baruu bangun tidur..
<biborn> lol
<excalibr> encik biborn masih berjaga lagi?
<biborn> yup
<fairuz> kohkoh
<kijing> assalam....
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-31
<fairuz> kohkoh pagi rakan2
<biborn> nampaknya TM ni x block port 6666 n 6665
<Romance> kene gitau TM suh block..byk komputer di malaysia ni dah jadi zombie botnet sbb suka guna software cetak rompak
<Romance> TM igt botnet cuma guna port 6667 biborn 
<biborn> lol
<biborn> sapa la yg tanam trojan tu
<Romance> mestila keje cracker..igt software crack tu selamat ke
<Romance> igt dorg nak bagi free camtu hahahahahaha
<Romance> bodo la
<biborn> aku pon guna crack gak.. tp xde ape rasanya
<Romance> mana nak tau hahaha
<Romance> xkan la dia nak bagitau..mestila ayat manis ckp xde virus konon kat torrent
<biborn> aku cek netstat aku ok je..
<Romance> ntah bagusla kalo xde tapi mmg 99% botnet dtg dari software crack
<Romance> so ko nasib baik kot
<biborn> hahaha.. aku selalu cek dlu kat virustotal.. tp xleh percaya sgt gak..
<Romance> software crack ape je ko guna biborn 
<Romance> kalo stakat harga rm200 kebawah mustahil xmampu beli
<Romance> lain la riban2 hahaha
<biborn> adobe creative cloud n ms office 2013
<biborn> mahal kot gila apa nak beli.. office tu je dah rm1000++
<biborn> adobe x payah cerita la
<biborn> lpas tu aku ada install 3ds max 2014
<Romance> yeke jgn la beli 2013.. 2007 da la
<biborn> setakat ni tu je la software crack aku guna
<Romance> klo riban2 xpe la masih diterima akal
<biborn> saja nak merasa Romance
<Romance> ni IDM xsampai rm30 ringgit pun nak gune crack
<biborn> mirc ni pon aku guna trial je
<Romance> yela mirc versi 6 kebawah klo expired pn leh guner lg
<biborn> hahaha malas nk guna xchat
<biborn> selalu guna limechat je
<biborn> mirc ni susah sikit aku nk baca kalau byk org tgh chat
<Romance> sengkek btol la..app kat android tu ape la sgt $0.99 $1 ..kebanyakan bawah $10 pun nak gune crack
<Romance> ye ke mirc la ok x kaler2 sgt..xpening
<biborn> aku lg selesa dgn limechat.. dua kaler je
<Romance> chatzilla pn ok
<biborn> chatzilla bukan web based ke?
<Romance> web based le tpi kalo buka internet x buka web browser..baik xya la online
<biborn> hahaha aku serabut kalau tgh bukak byk2 browser kang nak tukar2 lak..
<biborn> nak asingkan kat winodws lain malas
<biborn> so aku guna jela standalone apps
<excalibr> IDM tak sampai RM30?
<excalibr> aku igt license dia dlm 20usd camtu
<biborn> xpe excalibr.. block host file je.. setel..
<Romance> yer la biborn tpi chatzilla tu bole kot letak kat toolbar so x ganggu sgt tabs tu
<Romance> jgn ler mcm tu..it kills the industry
<excalibr> biborn, ataupun guna software lain :P
<biborn> excalibr rasanya xde software yg setara macam IDM.. yg mmg btol2 sebijik n mampu tandingi keselesaan menggunakan IDM.. just my 2 cents
<Romance> software alternatif tu mostly cuma buat features yg selalu digunakan..org cuma guna 40% dari kelebihan IDM
<Romance> mcm gak office..buat pe 2013 klo 2007 da memadai
<biborn> well.. manusia x pernah puas.. =.="
<Romance> bkn xpernah puas cuma dia xnak outdated tpi skill dan cara kerja tetap outdated
<biborn> hahaha btol la tu
 * excalibr tak pernah guna IDM cuma pernah tengok screenshot dia je
<Romance> lepas tu beli kete 4WD tpi bawa kat highway..bole mmg bole tpi kelebihan 4WD ni utk lasak
<Romance> hahahahaha
<Romance> org skrg ni main pakai/beli je tpi xnak ambik tau advantage
<excalibr> biborn, libre opis bukan ke dah cukup advanced?
<biborn> hmm.. tp kat opis org pakai microsoft office.. so kalau guna libre, nanti org lain buka file tu pelik..
<biborn> so terpaksa la
<excalibr> opis mana tak reti-reti nak embrace open sos lagi ni?
<excalibr> >:D
<Romance> opis gomen skrg da mula ke upgrade ke win 7? sbb taun depan win XP da xda support
<excalibr> err terbalik pulak opis gomen..gomen di negara lain sibuk nak migrate ke os gnu/linux dia sibuk nak upgrade windows
<biborn> hmm diorang bukan xnk guna open source.. tp terpaksa guna MS office sbb dengan cara tu boleh bawak keluar duit.. kalau x guna apps berbayar susah la nak bawak keluar duit yg byk masuk poket..
<biborn> dlu aku supply ms office kat gomen so diorang yg cite
<excalibr> /tepuk dahi
<biborn> hahaha gomen nak office sbb nak bawak keluar duit.. kami plak supply office crack sbb nak untung lebih.. last2 masuk court..
<biborn> nasib baik aku cabut dlu
<Romance> mcm kes byk projek KTW tu ler
<Romance> berbulan2 xsiap..kontraktor lari
<Romance> tu nk smbung siapkan..guna duit lg ambik konktraktor baru..aperla
<Romance> duit abis camtue jer
<Romance> ni fasa 2 utk HSBB rm2 billion bajet klo x improve gak..tepuk dahi ler
<biborn> haha bukan la nie projek lain.. n projek ni siap tp last2 je kantoi.. jgn salahkan aku.. salahkan bos aku.. aku terpaksa
<fairuz> helo2
<biborn> megatuk plak..
<excalibr> baru siap install 13.10~
<umarzuki> ada bagus ka 13.10?
<umarzuki> siapa dah pakai? kat model laptop/mobo mana?
<umarzuki> ke tunggu 14.04 LTS?
<excalibr> umarzuki, aku baru siap install 13.10 ni..panas-panas lagi huhu
<angch> lts. always.
<umarzuki> laptop kerja aku pasang LTS je
<umarzuki> tu pun ada masalah juga nak detect projector, bikin malu saja sama participant training. cikgu buntu katenye
<umarzuki> nasib baik ada spare laptop install 13.10 boleh auto tukar resolusion sesuai dgn projector
<excalibr> angch, tangan gatal nak upgrade bila tengok ada newer software stack
<umarzuki> siapa tau pengeluar laptop murah yg memang buat desktop & notebook ubuntu / mana2 linux?
<angch> excalibr, backports. ppa. easy.
 * excalibr rindu nak guna arch linux balik tapi tak sanggup nak berpisah dgn Unity
<umarzuki> excalibr: gnome-shell taknak? :D
<angch> umarzuki, dell xps, system 76
<excalibr> umarzuki, dell kot..ada member dlm fb ubuntu.my hari tu beli dell inspiron RM1300, spec intel i3, 4gb ram, intel hd4000
<umarzuki> thanks angch 
<umarzuki> dulu aku ada baca pasal company lemote
<umarzuki> bila aku tanya harga, 2 minggu baru reply email
<excalibr> dang..hilang sorang pelanggan berpotensi
<umarzuki> diorang partner dgn local company kat PRC buat CPU open architecture
<umarzuki> longsoon klau tak silap nama CPU tu
<umarzuki> pre-install debian
<angch> umarzuki, oi. tu laptop yang rms endorse. heheheh
<umarzuki> mahal gila harga
<umarzuki> dekat seribu
<umarzuki> spec macam laptop zaman 90-an
<angch> Free speech bukan murah, heheheh
<umarzuki> maybe awal 2000 la
<umarzuki> mungkin kalau bawa 1 kontena murah la kot
<excalibr> >spec mcm laptop zaman 90-an
<excalibr> huh?
<umarzuki> low spec la
<excalibr> pentium II?
<excalibr> kekeke
<umarzuki> bukan, own made CPU kat PRC
<umarzuki> uni sana bikin
<umarzuki> company lemote ni jual
<excalibr> mcm spec..raspberry pi ke
<excalibr> 700Mhz, 512MB ram
<umarzuki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemote
<umarzuki> 900 MHz
<umarzuki> tu model 2011
<excalibr> meh..spec camni nak buat apa erk
<excalibr> hehe
<umarzuki> quad core 900 MHz
<umarzuki> mungkin text processing ok juga
<umarzuki> game2 lama
<excalibr> angch, lepas kita buat filter conf utk bagi daemon log ke file dia sendiri dlm /var/log, sepatutnya log message daemon tu takkan keluar dlm output dmesg dah kan?
<angch> ?
<angch> mirrored.
<angch> dmesg != /var/log
<excalibr> % cat /etc/rsyslog.d/10-iptables.conf 
<excalibr> :msg, contains, "iptables: " /var/log/iptables.log
<excalibr> & ~
<excalibr> this is what i meant
<biborn> ubuntu dah x seperti dulu
<biborn> macam lagu tegar.. ubuntu yg dulu bukan lah yg sekarang
<angch> rsyslog != dmesg
<excalibr> i know..cuma pelik sebab seingat aku dulu lepas create filter tu tadi log message iptables tak pollute dmesg output
<umarzuki> http://sixgun.org/linuxoutlaws/322
<umarzuki> ubuntu to the knee
<angch> iirc you can't change apa yang kernel output ke dmesg
<angch> ke kernel message ring.
<angch> dmesg sendiri boleh filter out message
<biborn> mengantuk la
<biborn> hari2 aku mengantuk
<excalibr> ko makan banyk sangat
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> aku baru bantai durian tadi, pehh sedap sungguh
<biborn> hahaha aku pon nampak ada org jual durian td kat depan icity.. dah macam xde musim plak durian nie tiap2 hari ada
<biborn> excalibr: btol gak kot apa ko cakap.. td aku makan nasi goreng ayam lpas tu makan donut big apple plak sampai 6 ketul.. rasa muak dah skrg
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-01
<fairuz> pagi2
<excalibr> tgh hari
<excalibr> /out
<biborn> bosan
<fairuz> +1
<biborn> lol
<excalibr> biborn, gi godek ubuntu sampai lebam
<biborn> excalibr: aku da x main ubuntu.. sorry to say but ubuntu is dead
<excalibr> ko main apple
<biborn> ape yg best main apple?
<excalibr> boleh makan
<biborn> lol
<excalibr> hmm 13.10 ni mcm ada display bug pada netbook aku
<excalibr> rasa jagging bila scroll
<biborn> normal la ubuntu
<biborn> lpas 10.10 xde ape yg bagus
<excalibr> Unity bagus..
<excalibr> (tolak amazon scope/lens)
<biborn> hahaha aku dr dlu lg x puas ati dgn unity
<excalibr> aku rasa kalau canonical tak tampil dgn unity masa gnome3 mula2 nak keluar dulu, aku dah balik semula ke windows skrg ni
<biborn> diorang sepatutnya gunakan gnome2 je.. gnome 3 dgn unity sama je teruk
<excalibr> hmm ati..walaupun dia mesra dgn oss tapi kualiti driver dia subpar dari nvidia yg org kata hostile dgn oss
<excalibr> biborn, gnome2 tu mcm windows classic start menu
<excalibr> :)
 * excalibr teringat fps rate dia dlm game cs masa guna hd3850 dulu-dulu
<biborn> tp aku selesa gunakan gnome2.. unity kdg2 x responsie sgt. aku suka dia asingkan apps dgn system preference kat bar atas tu.. macam sgt teratur
<excalibr> hmm aku baru terfikir unity campur sekali apps dgn system pref dlm lens Apps lps ko cakap
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> diorang kena buat section utk sys pref dlm lens tu..bagi kemas sikit
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-02
<excalibr> wat.. umarzuki ko pegi meetup diorang?
<umarzuki> pegi
<umarzuki> ada kt gugel+
<excalibr> haha..link plz
<umarzuki> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/100855943187741029115
<excalibr> umarzuki, aku nampak ada 2 omputeh dlm gambar
<excalibr> sapa diorang
<excalibr> tourists?
<umarzuki> ya
<umarzuki> bisnes consultant open source
<excalibr> aku cam angch dgn aizatto je dlm tu
<umarzuki> laki bini
<excalibr> oh..
<umarzuki> meng dgn cl
<excalibr> cl?
<umarzuki> cl kaca mata
<umarzuki> cheeleong
<excalibr> tak kena nick tu..
<excalibr> kenal*
<umarzuki> nama betul dia
<umarzuki> nick aku tk tau
<umarzuki> kenal masa mosc 2010
<excalibr> :D :D
<excalibr> !seen biborn
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<umarzuki> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<umarzuki> !kick excalibr 
<umarzuki> hehe
<excalibr> maapkan saya sebab manyak bertanya..tapi tulung jgn kick saya
<excalibr> huaaaa
<umarzuki> saje try command
<excalibr> !man > umarzuki 
<lubotu2> umarzuki, please see my private message
<umarzuki> maksud aku command yg lubotu2 support
<umarzuki> !lubotu2
<excalibr> !man > lubotu2 
<lubotu2> lubotu2, please see my private message
<excalibr> opps
<umarzuki> takat tau /join /kick /msg je
<excalibr> read the freaking man lubotu2. dont ask trivial question that you can google up and get an answer right away
<excalibr> umarzuki, sapa op channel ni
<umarzuki> tak tau le
<excalibr> !iso
<lubotu2> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<excalibr> !log
<lubotu2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<excalibr> rasa cam nyesal aku upgrade ke 13.10
<excalibr> ada certain time unity jadi freeze
<excalibr> nak downgrade balik ke .04 tak leh dah
<umarzuki> sesal dahulu pendapatan
<umarzuki> hehe
<umarzuki> aku apa2 hal copy dlu home folder
<umarzuki> klau kecik je size aku buat block level backup pakai clonezilla
<excalibr> home folder aku duduk part berasingan..tapi tak berani la nak downgrade..takut kacau user configs dlm home
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> ada org rupanya
<excalibr> wild kInOzAwA appears!
<kInOzAwA> op sini bukan ejat ke
<excalibr> hi there hyperair o/
<excalibr> ahem bukan ko ke kInOzAwA..tukang jaga channel
<excalibr> huhu
<hyperair> ohai there.
<kInOzAwA> aku jaga server lain..  sini masuk intai je apa org menaip
<kInOzAwA> hhahaha
<excalibr> >masuk intai
<excalibr> macam nsa je
<excalibr> /me takut dgn spy
<kInOzAwA> hahhahah
<kInOzAwA> ubuntu touch bila laa nak buat ni
<kInOzAwA> nsa dia intip x bgtau
<kInOzAwA> gugel dh mengamuk
<kInOzAwA> umarzuki org kuat debian mana? 
<kInOzAwA> hilang sudah
<kInOzAwA> debian-my
<excalibr> umarzuki, dgn sibuk baca email dari awek dia..nampak tgh buka thunderbird tu
<excalibr> tgh*
<kInOzAwA> hehehe.. 
<kInOzAwA> hari ni baru ada org menaip...  biasa sunyi je
<kInOzAwA> !commands
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kInOzAwA> ler
<kInOzAwA> hahahha
<kInOzAwA> !svn
<lubotu2> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<kInOzAwA> gud gud
<kInOzAwA> !mir
<lubotu2> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<umarzuki> !porn
<umarzuki> takdak
<kInOzAwA> hhaha
<kInOzAwA> !youjizz
<kInOzAwA> wow
<kInOzAwA> bot siap pm tu
<excalibr> !google | kInOzAwA 
<lubotu2> kInOzAwA: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<excalibr> !google | lubotu2 
<lubotu2> lubotu2: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<excalibr> !google | ubuntulog_ 
<lubotu2> ubuntulog_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kInOzAwA> x de pon
<excalibr> !mark
<lubotu2> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<excalibr> !mir
<lubotu2> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<excalibr> !wayland
<kInOzAwA> !richard
<excalibr> Sorry, I don't know anything about wayland
<excalibr> rofl
<kInOzAwA> wayland tarak...  sbb ubuntu x guna
<kInOzAwA> hheheheh
<excalibr> !systemd
<kInOzAwA> !ubuntu-touch
<kInOzAwA> x de gak
<excalibr> !google > angch
<kInOzAwA> !chattr
<excalibr> !google > Volvagia356
<kInOzAwA> lol
<excalibr> !google > motionman
<kInOzAwA> !google > excalibr 
<lubotu2> excalibr, please see my private message
<excalibr> kInOzAwA, cuba try command tu sekali lagi lepas aku part chan
<kInOzAwA> !google > excalibr 
<kInOzAwA> x de apa pon
<excalibr> <kInOzAwA> wants you to know: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please 
<excalibr>                  | don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<excalibr> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> lol
<excalibr> !random
<excalibr> !commands
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<excalibr> @list
<meetingology> excalibr: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickCapture, Owner, and User
<kInOzAwA> saps bikin bot lubotu2 ni 
<kInOzAwA> welcome fairuz 
<excalibr> bot dari ubuntu sendiri
<kInOzAwA> long time no see
<kInOzAwA> oooo
<excalibr> fairuz baru balik dinner
<kInOzAwA> !ctcp excalibr version
<lubotu2> kInOzAwA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kInOzAwA> lol
<kInOzAwA> !apparmour
<kInOzAwA> !apparmor
<lubotu2> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<kInOzAwA> !selinux
<lubotu2> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<kInOzAwA> !rc.d
<kInOzAwA> !system.d
<kInOzAwA> !upstart
<lubotu2> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kInOzAwA> !systemd
<excalibr> kInOzAwA, apa projek skrg?
<kInOzAwA> projek network cc je
<kInOzAwA> projek besar tarak
<kInOzAwA> hehe
<kInOzAwA> excalibr bikin aper? 
<excalibr> takda apa skrg tapi rasa cam nak buat website
<kInOzAwA> personal web? 
<kInOzAwA> projek sambilan suka2 nk buat custom rom android
<kInOzAwA> huhu
<excalibr> site utk rate local online traders..mcm steamrep.com tapi utk online traders
<kInOzAwA> oooo good gak tu
<excalibr> bukan rate tapi report scammer
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> pastu link ke page anti scammer kt fb
<excalibr> page anti scammer?
<kInOzAwA> yer..  byk page anti scammer kt fb
<kInOzAwA> n satu lg link ke LYN mahkamah nyer thread
<excalibr> hmm site ni aku nak buat mcm centralize db utk look up traders..org buleh crossref maklumat psl scammer tu mcm no bank akaun dia guna, nick dia guna etc
<kInOzAwA> okay la tu..  berguna utk semua
<kInOzAwA> boleh bgtau langkah2 cegah sekali
<excalibr> kInOzAwA, lyn trader court = sumber drama kekek
<kInOzAwA> sumber drama tp byk gak scammer
<kInOzAwA> hehhehe
<kInOzAwA> kt mudah lg byk
<excalibr> mcm2 hal..scammers la..lari cod la..
<excalibr> pos lambat smpai la
<kInOzAwA> ada tu kt lyn skill scam canggih
<kInOzAwA> cod tp bleh cilok
<kInOzAwA> skill cari rent house
<kInOzAwA> order lappy 14 bijik..  huhu
<kInOzAwA> pastu lari... 
<excalibr> oh kes yg bawak keluar laptop ikut tingkap tu
<excalibr> HAHAHAHA
<kInOzAwA> yerp
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<kInOzAwA> canggih sampai camtu sekali
<kInOzAwA> seller mana nak tau.. 
<excalibr> nasib baik mangsa yg kena tu ada ahli keluarga yg keje polis
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> sapa nama dia..apis lualua?
<kInOzAwA> tu laa pasal..  aah
<kInOzAwA> kuat ingatan ko 
<excalibr> hehe..kes tu femes
<kInOzAwA> kalau yg guna bank org tu dh selalu sgt
<kInOzAwA> beli dgn seller lain buyer pd seller scammer jd mangsa
<excalibr> scammer tu kata apa dlm sms.."house is ours..key is at tv"?
<kInOzAwA> lol
<excalibr> hahaha..celaka punya scammer
<excalibr> house is not ours*
<kInOzAwA> dia bleh deal dgn tuan rumah amik key tu
<excalibr> cerdik sungguh..kalau aku rasanya mmg...
<kInOzAwA> pastu jual brg kt tempat gelap..  brg ada prob
<excalibr> ..sampai bila pun takkan dapat balik laptop tu
<kInOzAwA> buyer dh check pastu blah esok report ada prob seller buat x reti
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> tp yg tu bleh jd drama
<kInOzAwA> either seller penipu or buyer penipu
<excalibr> aku kdg2 was-was juga bila beli brg dari traders dlm garage sale tu
<excalibr> barang scond hand selalunya..takut kalau barang tu barang curi
<kInOzAwA> kes lg ngeri trusted seller bertukar jd conman
<kInOzAwA> dh jual byk brg..  dpt projek besar cabut lari
<excalibr> yg lelong tu ke?
<kInOzAwA> yerp
<kInOzAwA> lelong n lyn
<kInOzAwA> dua2 pon ada
<excalibr> ko masuk /k/ jugak ke
<excalibr> *rolleyes*
<kInOzAwA> ktard kureng
<kInOzAwA> merapu byk
<excalibr> HAHAHAHA
<kInOzAwA> nak merapu join irc pon boleh 
<excalibr> pantang org buka topik tanya soalan..nak merapu je keje
<kInOzAwA> ktard troll je keje..  ending mesti gaduh..  lol
<kInOzAwA> cth kaki troll si obefiend tu
<excalibr> pastu dgn thread gambar lenglui nya
<kInOzAwA> hahhaaha
<excalibr> obefiend dah takda kat situ..rasanya
<excalibr> dia dah tak aktif mcm dulu
<kInOzAwA> yerp gaduh dgn seven
<kInOzAwA> kena ban
<kInOzAwA> hhahahaha
<excalibr> aku tak sempat ngan dia..masa aku start aktif kat /k dia dah lama kena ban rasanya
<kInOzAwA> last2 jd editor amanz..  lol
<excalibr> :3
<kInOzAwA> skang aku dh slow kt lyn..  hehhe
<kInOzAwA> layan forum oversea kurang sket merepek.. 
<excalibr> forum apa tu
<kInOzAwA> mcm mcm
<kInOzAwA> hehhee
<kInOzAwA> ooo excalibr suka layan /k/tard rupanya...  hhehhe
<excalibr> kInOzAwA, kadang-kadang je :)
<excalibr> aku tak byk masuk forum..lyn je yg aku selalu masuk
<kInOzAwA> owh ok.. 
<kInOzAwA> lama betul away...  sejam..  nasib baik kt phone
<biborn> evening guys
<biborn> seronoknya balik malaysia.. tenet laju..
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-03
<excalibr> /poke kInOzAwA 
<excalibr> helo umarzuki 
<umarzuki> hallo bro
<excalibr> oh ada org
<excalibr> tak keluar gi mana-mana ke
<umarzuki> opp sorry
<umarzuki> dok umah je
<umarzuki> layan movie
<excalibr> umarzuki, sama la kita. aku tengok world war z tadi, cam hampeh je citer
<umarzuki> zombie turbo
<umarzuki> hahahah
<umarzuki> ahad layanmovie jiwang la..sambil minum kopi
<umarzuki> basu masyuk
<excalibr> hehe
<excalibr> umarzuki, jiwang tu contohnya title camna
<umarzuki> test guna nettalk
<umarzuki> kena guna dll ssl amik dari wiki nettalk
<excalibr> nettalk?
<excalibr> eh umarzuki
<excalibr> youtube ada masalah ke bila load video lain yg dlm sidebar 
<excalibr> ke browser aku je
<umarzuki> apa browser? firefox?
<excalibr> ye. bila aku klik apa-apa video lain kat tepi tu, url dlm addressbar bertukar ke video baru tu tapi youtube main video lama..kena hit refresh baru dia main video baru
<umarzuki> flash kot?
<umarzuki> ko pakai 13.10 kn?
<umarzuki> pakai lashplugin-nonfree ke?
<umarzuki> flashplugin-nonfree
#ubuntu-my 2014-10-31
<excalibr> \o/
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-01
<sabun> im a hacker
<fairuz> wow
<fairuz> impressive
<sabun> i hacked emel 1malaysia and look what i have done? they are offline for forever
<fairuz> wow
<fairuz> what tool you used?
<sabun> sqlmap and nessus with youtube tutorials
<sabun> my haxor name is Sabun RileksCrew
<fairuz> hacker use youtube tutorial too?
<fairuz> A newbie hacker then?
<sabun> no 
<sabun> i just want to refresh my memory
<sabun> hei fairuz where are you
<fairuz> france
<sabun> join our team. RileksCrew
<sabun> come on fairuz 
<fairuz> I'm not a hacker
<fairuz> just a kernel dev
<sabun> you hack kernels ?
<fairuz> yea, hack as in adding features
<sabun> you mean value added tax?
<sabun> i want to learn kernel programming
<sabun> dont code too hard fairuz come on join us 
<excalibr> \o/
<sabun> fairuz lets hack together
<sabun> join us RIleksCrew
<excalibr> sabun, gi hack fb taliban yg support isis nuh
<excalibr> :)
<sabun> excalibr bukan taliban kot tu..cuma troll page macam amran fans
<sabun> kat sana mana ada internet
<sabun> mungkin mereka hack satelit utk mendapatkan internet? ni da mengalahkan rilekscrew
<excalibr> ye ke
<excalibr> sabun, mcm mana org hek akaun fb
<sabun> kena pakai tool phisher.exe, dnspoisoiner.exe, otak.exe dan nasib.exe
<sabun> smart plak kalo ada gtld .exe ni ..ke da ada? nak beli domain virus.exe
<excalibr> klu yg kes akaun public figure camna dia boleh kena hack
<sabun> tu marketing gimmick
<sabun> nak gain fame instantly
<excalibr> /konspirasi
<sabun> bro excalibr nak join team kami ke rilekscrew
<sabun> excalibr ni nampak macam pro je
 * excalibr nmpak je pro tapi dia taktau apa sbnarnya
<sabun> xpe kami di rilekscrew bolih ajar excalibr
<sabun> jom la excalibr
<sabun> jom excalibr where r u now
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-02
<sabun^> lets hack togethere
<fairuz1> lolz
<sabun^> fairuz1 join us Anonymous subgroup, RileksCrew
<fairuz1> no thanks
<fairuz1> don't have time to do extra things
<fairuz1> I'm alrady have 2 jobs :)
<sabun^> wat is your latest project fairuz1
<fairuz1> nothing much, improving hardware encryption throughput in an OMAP platform
<sabun^> speak english fairuz1 i dont understand those terms
<fairuz1> umm
<fairuz1> improve encryption in some hardware
<fairuz1> English enough?
<sabun^> why do hardware need an encryption
<fairuz1> no
<fairuz1> this is the piece of hardware that do the actual encryption
<excalibr> fairuz1, main omap lagi ke..igtkan dah tak sentuh dah lepas balik hari tu :)
<fairuz1> excalibr: ade la sikit2 haha
<fairuz1> rindu
<fairuz1> wakakaka
<sabun^> alhamdulillah air sejuk is very good i drink no stop rilekscrew
<excalibr> ye ke
#ubuntu-my 2015-10-26
<angch> PSA: sudo do-release-upgrade is the correct way to upgrade outside of upgrading from installation media...
<excalibr> I made a clean install on home machines and decided to embrace lvm after so much hesistation in the past
#ubuntu-my 2017-10-30
<ejat> Morning
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> morning
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Yo @myfenris
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Apogeek dah selesai
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> irc <-> telegram
<ejat> :)
<ejat> \0/
<ejat> bug 1711538
<lubotu2> bug 1711538 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Tap-to-click does not work on the GDM login screen" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711538
<ejat> pelik komen kt bugzilla 
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Last call untuk register, tutup pukul 3 PM malaysia. malam ni start kelas untuk Isnin —- Kursus Linux Essential secara online, siri 2. Jika berminat sila isi borang di https://goo.gl/forms/ceUr2bWO3NGl13JY2
<ejat> sunyi sepi .. pepagi nie monday blues nie .. ramai tgh go through task list for this week :) 
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Jom recycle barang lama anda di https://t.co/Z9CbFAi54P percuma untuk semua
<UbuntuMY> Shaqifdaniel was added by: Shaqifdaniel
<ejat> Sunyi channel
<ejat> Xde org guna or layan irc dah ker
<ejat> Ello any body home
<ejat> http://www.ubuntu.com.my/
<ejat> kena cari pelapis webmaster baru nie utk maintain
<ejat> boleh close a few bugs berkaitan loco 
<ejat> bug 927865
<lubotu2> bug 927865 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Planet Ubuntu-my Menu Link" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927865
<ejat> bug 968108
<lubotu2> bug 968108 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "ubuntu.com.my, wiki.ubuntu.com.my unavailable" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968108
<ejat> bug 923551
<lubotu2> bug 923551 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Laman Web Ubuntu Malaysia www.ubuntu.com.my perlu kemaskini untuk 2012" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923551
<ejat> bug 923556
<lubotu2> bug 923556 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Forum Ubuntu Malaysia http://forums.ubuntu.com.my perlu diubahsuai" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923556
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Perlu aktifkan semula web-team 😜
<ejat> not only webteam 
<ejat> semua skali 
<ejat> Insya Allah , I will highlight this on the next release party 
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> 👍
<ejat> since now bot irc <-> telegram connected .. easy to communicate
<ejat> @nbliang hows everything over there ? 
<ejat> A GeekNic is, in essence, a Geek-ified Picnic.
<ejat> Involving food & drink, sunshine and the community, they can be a great way to get everyone outside and to enjoy the natural surroundings.
<ejat> Originally developed by the PDPC, (the organisation that runs freenode), the GeekNic is fairly well known throughout FOSS groups.
<ejat> They are designed to bring together a community in the sunshine, to get people talking off IRC and to be have fun!
<ejat> GeekNics should be "Family Friendly" Events, whereby families can bring children of all ages and relax - Of course, there are always going to be times when they aren't, but it's an idea to make them "for everyone". 
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<ejat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> @ejat, Still bz with work & fam
<ejat> me too ... 
<ejat> need new ubuntu-my members ... do contribution .. either in documentation , bug report n etc
<ejat> and if their contribution is consistent .. we can pitch them to apply for Ubuntu membership
<ejat> help them pitch*
<ejat> opss .. help them with testimonial .. but they need to go the interview session with the membership board
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Yeah, not sure how many still have ubuntu membership
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Mine no more
<ejat>   u forgot to renew? 
<ejat> :(
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Yup, also have not been active lately
<UbuntuMY> <nicholasngbl> Btw, the bot work both way?
<ejat> yeap
<ejat> im in irc now 
<UbuntuMY> <aimanfarhn> cool 👍
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> soalnya, siapa pegang domain? papit kan?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tu jgn dipersoal...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hehe...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kena ade taker dulu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> sementara tengah takde keje ni, aku pun boleh
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, okie dookie
<ejat> channel dah x sunyi sbb bridge with telegram 
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> lama tak guna IRC
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tapi muncul nama bot je banyak
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, nama pun dia yang tukang sampai kan
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> memang ada, tapi kalau meeting bot baca ubuntumybot je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tu aku maksudkan
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> oooooooo
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Sape dh pakai ubuntu baru?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Ok tak?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Mlm ni rasa nk upgrade
<ejat> @tajulazhar sudah .. 
<ejat> lama pakai .. nie rase mcm nak upgrade ke bionic plak 
<ejat> ade juga bug yang tgh triaged lepas ubuntu pakai gnome nie 
<ejat> cth :
<ejat> bug 1711538
<lubotu2> bug 1711538 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Tap-to-click does not work on the GDM login screen" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711538
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @ejat, Good
<ejat> galakkan la pengguna2 report bugs
<ejat> The following security upgrades are available:
<ejat> Package                        Version              USN
<ejat> -------------------------------------------------------------------
<ejat> libpoppler58                   0.41.0-0ubuntu1.5    USN-3467-1
<ejat> poppler-utils                  0.41.0-0ubuntu1.5    USN-3467-1
<ejat> ello .. anybody home .. 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hyoo
<jipang_menjerit> salah channel
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: ping
#ubuntu-my 2017-10-31
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Pong
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Betul ke utk upgrade to 17?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, do-release-upgrade
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Ok👍
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> ubuntu 16.04 dh tukar /etc/resolve.com nameserver 8.8.8.8
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> tp masih tk blh ping google.com
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> tp ping 8.8.8.8 lepas
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> pasal apa?
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> Dns request dari ubuntu tu dpt respon x
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> tcpdump -nni any udp port 53
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @UmarzukiCell, macam aku kena, tak boleh ejas terus kat resolv.conf
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Tu le, pening
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @jipangmenjerit, Kalau adjust jadi apa?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @Sharuzzaman, kalau adjust tak jadi apa..haha
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> network ubuntu baru ni memang tak kasi usik file resolv.conf, kena ubah dalam satu file ni
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> lupa pulak file ape
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> kalau kat depan komputer boleh ingat semula
<UbuntuMY1> <ahazaril> As salam..siapa ada buat servis install apps dalam ubuntu?
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @ahazaril, Apps apa?
<UbuntuMY1> <ahazaril> Evergreen ILS..software perpustakaan
<UbuntuMY1> <ahazaril> Dah try install..tapi ade keluar error cannot find -ldbdpgsql
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @ahazaril, ubuntu version apa?
<UbuntuMY1> <ahazaril> @Sharuzzaman, Ubuntu server 16.0
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> ni ILS version berapa?
<UbuntuMY1> <ahazaril> 2.12 series..
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> postgresql dah install?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> biasa kalau tak jumpa macam tu library missing
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Bila awek Hindustan nak tanya pasal linux
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Gara2 share pasal Ubuntu dlm group FB Ubuntu huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Dahsyat2
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Kena la taip bi haha ..   nasib baik ada Google translator huhu .  Janji dia Paham sudah
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Lawan jgn x lawan features
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Malay language :)
<UbuntuMY1> <apisznasdin> @jipangmenjerit , @myfenris Ubuntu Release Party, perlu sediakan apa2 ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Projector n Internet ;)
<UbuntuMY1> <apisznasdin> @myfenris, projector 4:3 ada la sini
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @apisznasdin, Makan ..snack hahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @apisznasdin, ok la tu
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @nanasklinux, makan gi mamak je
<UbuntuMY1> <apisznasdin> @nanasklinux, tak ada bajet, kalau nak potluck ok je
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @jipangmenjerit, Sebab network manager kontrol..kalau ubah pun xjalan..
<UbuntuMY1> <apisznasdin> aku sediakan oblong table, bukan burger  😝
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> @Piye926, proper way ubah mcm mana?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> direct edit memang result yg sama
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> buntu den
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> config /etc/network/interface lepas tu disable NetworkManager?
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> From techrepublic.com  https://www.google.com/amp/www.techrepublic.com/google-amp/article/how-to-prevent-ubuntu-from-overwriting-etcresolv-conf/#ampshare=https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-prevent-ubuntu-from-overwriting-etcresolv-conf/
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> 👆 try ni @UmarzukiCell
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> @UmarzukiCell, Xjalan gak ni..mmg start yg 17 kot dia mmg guna networkmanager tu
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Ada satu lagi yg akubperasan lokasi resolv tu bkn dkt /etc/resolv.conf
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Tp mcm ada satu lagi dynamic /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf something like that
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> ni 16.04, owner server kata tiba2 tk boleh pergi internet
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> bila cucuk laptop pakai kabel server tu boleh pula
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Adding DNS' to Ubuntu without editing `etc/resolv.conf` - Ask Ubuntu  https://askubuntu.com/questions/903851/adding-dns-to-ubuntu-without-editing-etc-resolv-conf
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Ada distro upgrade ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Svr tu benda ni jadi kt nbook aku lepas upgrade ke 17.04 dr 16.xx
<UbuntuMY1> <Piye926> Overwrite resolv..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 👍🏻
<ejat> ello .. anybody home .. 
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @Piye926, Nanti confirm dgn owner server
<UbuntuMY> <gg> @nanasklinux, bukan sbb nama fn asklinux ke?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Party ni brp org dtg ni?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Ubuntu 17.10 kat mana disable naper kerap tiba2 screen rotate?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Bila party? Lost
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> 4hb ni kan? Ker dah tukar?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @msyukor, masih sama
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @gg, Hihi .. ya kot .dia nampak id aku terus tanya ..
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @msyukor, stakat ni bawah 15 yang datang..tu pun tak confirm..hahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Ada borang ke?
<darknite> selamat malam
<darknite> syazwan...mungkin saya lain kali kot
<ejat> selamat malam pak darknite
<ejat> duduknya di mana pak
<darknite> ada la pak ejat
<ejat> selatan ? utara ? timur ? barat ?
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Test123
<ejat> test diterima @sangcicak
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Wow emoji support jgk 🤔
<ejat> setakat nie kat nampak je emoji kat channel nie .. 
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> 👏👏
<darknite> selatan pak
<ejat> kawasan elite tu .. owh lupa .. bapak juga golongan konsultant elite
<darknite> tiada la pak
<UbuntuMY> * gg newbie
<UbuntuMY> <gg> ehh slap jadi x?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> gg ez
<UbuntuMY> * CikguYob 
<ejat> ?
<jipang_menjerit> duo
<jipang_menjerit> *dup
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @UmarzukiCell, borang ape? borang kawin lagi?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Mano ko dapat total 15 orang nak datang tu?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> fb?
<darknite> ok la 
<darknite> nak masuk tido
<UbuntuMY> Coway769 was added by: Coway769
<UbuntuMY> <Coway769> Salam..ubuntu ni apa?
<UbuntuMY> <awazwa> os
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Salam tuan tanah. Boleh post sikit gambar tempat yg akan buat Ubuntu Release Party Sabtu ni ?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Kalau x ada aral, ada sikit mknn dan minuman utk event tu 😁
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @msyukor, Terima kasih
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-01
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @msyukor, Gambar bilik media ke gambar Perbadanan Putrajaya?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Kalau nak letak mknn kat mana? Dlm ke luar?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> makan2 luar, nanti letak oblong
<ejat> @msyukor nanti talk pasal ubuntu core on raspi x ? 
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> 👍👍👍👌
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @ejat, Entah la. Benda ni mcm dah lapuk. Nak carik bleeding edge yg baru
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> 😥
<ejat> rancher ? 
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> saya disebut oleh pak Yanuar Eko Setyanto di salah satu status (yg sy ga bisa ketik komentar di statusnya)  "Kenapa Harus belajar Linux ?  Murid saya bertanya KENAPA JURUSAN TKJ di AJARKAN LINUX ya? kan nyaman pakai Windows katanya. saya bertanya di sini agar yang guru atau murid bisa menjawab dan agar siswa saya tersebut membaca apa jawaban dari member grup ini, terimakasih"  jawaban saya: "tidak harus. kecuali windowsnya bajakan dan
<UbuntuMY> belum mampu beli yang asli, pakai linux saja biar tambah alasan masuk surga"
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> I've sent you a location: Perbadanan Putrajaya, Persiaran Perdana, Putrajaya, drive there using Waze: https://waze.com/ul/hw2829ghm6
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Dah created cermin Ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> okie
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Harap Line tak besar la sebab aku punya 10 mbps je huhu
<ejat> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.ipserverone.com-archive
<ejat> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.tuxuri.com-archive
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> 👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Blh x pin utk pertemuan esok?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @apisznasdin, Waze link
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> 👍👌
<UbuntuMY> <ahazaril> As salam...kenapa ubuntu server 16.0 xdetect eth0?
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> dalam versi baru rasanya dah tak guna eth0 😅
<UbuntuMY> <ahazaril> @Saliman_Imz, Semalam guna elok je
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @ahazaril, tgk la dekat dmesg ada tak detect ..   mungkina da problem la tu
<UbuntuMY> <ahazaril> @Saliman_Imz, Tq bro dh solve!
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Dalam text please.
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> senang nak copy paste dah klik link.
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> buat Google Docs atau Google presentation. bagi link kat semua orang
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @linuxmalaysia, Ubuntu 17.10 Release Party  Anjuran bersama Putrajaya Open Innovation Terminal (POINT) Perbadanan Putrajaya  4 November 2017   11.00 Pagi   Bilik Media Perbadanan Putrajaya   https://waze.com/ul/hw2829ghm6  AGENDA  Sepintas lalu Ubuntu 17.10   Sesi Pembentangan dan Soal Jawab   Masalah dan Penyelesaian   Installfest  Jumpa Di Sana!
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> @jipangmenjerit, Ubuntu 17.10 Release Party  Anjuran bersama Putrajaya Open Innovation Terminal (POINT) Perbadanan Putrajaya  4 November 2017   11.00 Pagi   Bilik Media Perbadanan Putrajaya   https://waze.com/ul/hw2829ghm6  AGENDA  Sepintas lalu Ubuntu 17.10   Sesi Pembentangan dan Soal Jawab   Masalah dan Penyelesaian   Installfest  Jumpa Di Sana!
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> 👍👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Senang nk ajak member
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Bawa laptop ja kan?
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Plus install ubuntu 17.17
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @nanasklinux, Total disk space berapa @nanasklinux ?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @apisznasdin, 👍👍👍 terbaik
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @apisznasdin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Guide dia kat situ
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> point.putrajaya.my/ubuntu ada space untuk xenial sahaja 😂
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @apisznasdin, Pakai Nas laa. Mount network storage
<ejat> dah up ke pis repo kt point ?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> ada xenial jer, sebab server sini semua xenial
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @myfenris bukan server yang itu, ni memang lama dah ada
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @apisznasdin, Okie bos
<UbuntuMY> <Shaqifdaniel> Putrajaya. Jauh yer. Haha
<ejat> ello .. anybody home
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @myfenris, Woww... paduu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://www.ubuntupit.com/top-10-best-video-editing-software-ubuntu-install/amp/
<UbuntuMY> peraktechnologyinfo was added by: peraktechnologyinfo
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Apogeek, :)
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @nanasklinux, 👍
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-02
<ejat> ello .. anybody home .. 
<ejat> sunyi ja .. 
<ejat> @apogee x mau park kat irc ker 
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Kesian
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Ade lg ke pakai ubuntu?
<ejat> maksud anda ? 
<ejat> nie kan group ubuntu .. patutnye ade la kan ... 
<ejat> :)
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> takde pun menyahut, ko sorang je ke?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> pakai dekat server
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> ada pun sorang, saje nak tengok aktif ke tak 😂
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Aku pakai kenapa ?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Malah sebelum ni . Jumpa vendor dari syarikat Korea dan us datang pakai Ubuntu je
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Untuk present produk mereka
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @nanasklinux, tertinggal bot, jawapan kat atas
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Tak kan 24 jam nak msg kot haha
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @UmarzukiCell, aku pakai, tapi kubuntu, lubuntu..hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Share sket projek korang yg pakai server ubuntu tu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Desktop ni bosan
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> kena sign NDA dulu, haha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Elk, db , DNS, odoo erp, sytem app
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> menarik tu, currently running ke ejat?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @apisznasdin, klau sign dpt duit takpe, anytime
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> cancel balik kuantan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @apisznasdin, Huhu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, Yups
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @myfenris duta ubuntu @UmarzukiCell
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> 😁
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Aku desktop je slrg ni..elk centos
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> projek aku campur, tapi separuh guna *buntu
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Skrg ni rasa mcm bole pakai dah sebab semua dah pakay systemctl dah
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @myfenris, One fine day (xtau bila) bole pi berguru ngn hang ni ejat
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ubuntu wt cross compile.. 👍
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Debian meraban kna reka cipta depency.. rugi masa
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Nak buat apa tu cross compile?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Biasa la.. tgh study.. sng buat software nnti.. 3 OS blh run tnpa perlu tulis smula bnyk2
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Piye926, Ramai lagi sifu dalam nie
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sy newbies
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @myfenris, Ceh... level masta dah ni 😜
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @mauisabily, Buat software apa tu?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Biasa2 je
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hello world 😂
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @UmarzukiCell, Aku server debian dan centos la..huhu ..Ubuntu kerap sanggat update. . susah nak Laa .. tak kan tiap-tiap tahun nak buat migrasi ..parah lee
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nanasklinux, Server maintain LTS
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> So x banyak update...
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Debian dan centos lagi lama. Entreprice environment .. memula dulu host pakai Ubuntu . Bila lambat sikit nak update Repo mati ..
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @Apogeek masuk2
<RNM> Buat bridge tg - irc ke?
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @jipangmenjerit, Awat cek?
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Aku tgh kemas barang... pindah tapak operasi
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @Apogeek, ade cabaran perlu diselesaikan
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> dan perlu bantuan ko
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @jipangmenjerit esok malam aku ada dekat office sampai sabtu, kot nak datang awal
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @apisznasdin, esok aku confirmkan  cc @myfenris
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> (New chat photo, 640x640) http://mydomain.com:9090/wWEsTFf9/file_16.jpg
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> laju update
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ??
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> logo malaysia tu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> haha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> owh .. korek harta karun
<UbuntuMY> <ImAcaii> @myfenris, lawa-2
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @myfenris, Wahhh ... Anak2 teruna terhebat !
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 🙈☺️
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-03
<UbuntuMY> Qayyum Omar was added by: Qayyum Omar
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Esok siapa datang?
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @apisznasdin, Insya-Allah saya pergi.
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @apisznasdin, saya tak datang
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> ok
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> version baru sori, takde cd 😜
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @jipangmenjerit, Kena simpan ni
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Lagi 20 tahun
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Boleh jual rm2juta
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Kat terpakai.my
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tu tak mahal
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku ade cd mandriva 20th anniversary dalam plastik lagi
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @jipangmenjerit, bak mai sekeping.. buat barakah
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @hidzuan, 👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @hidzuan, yang ni tak dapat, aku nak buat frame gantung atas workstation
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @hidzuan banner community lama kat mana ek?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Ubuntu 17.10 size ISO dia 1.4G.
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @msyukor, dekat lokasi kejadian ade local mirror
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @jipangmenjerit, Saya dah buang lama dah semua tu
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Kalau fresh install kena ada usb drive jgk. Atau pakai CD. Laptop saya x ada CD. Kena cari jgk thumbdrive utk bg org lain kalai nak fresh install
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @jipangmenjerit, kena doakan scheduled downtime malam ni tak sampai ke petang, haha
<ejat> amin ...
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> amin
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Esok kalau sempat aku sampai
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Thn depan kita wat kat southern plak @jipangmenjerit @aminledang
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @tajulazhar, Wow..  Sir booking LTS version je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @tajulazhar, on
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Ye ke
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Haha
<ejat> 18.04 is the next LTS
<ejat> Bionic Beaver
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Salam
<ejat> tuan organizer @jipang_menjerit : setakat nie dah brape confirmed kehadiran ? 
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> Awat gnome ubuntu 16.04 susah bebeno nak add printer SAMBA, heee
<ejat> waalaikumsalam 
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> kat lain2 sonang
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> kalau tak rasmi, 15
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tengah nak confirmkan
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> X kena isi borang apa2 kan utk esok?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @dengmobilenetwork, susah acane tu?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @ahnafqais, rsvp dekat FB event pun ok
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> https://www.facebook.com/events/868581153319046/
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tak pasti public ke tak
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> @jipangmenjerit, 👌
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> X blh
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Illegal invitation
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> wow, illigal
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> cuba try ni  https://www.facebook.com/events/682046321985694
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> done
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @jipangmenjerit, Apa tu ceritanya? Ceciter
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @Apogeek, dah selesai dah..hahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Oooo... hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Sori, agak kebizian
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Eh... esok kul 11 eh?
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Adui... aku dah janji plak ngan lori. Nak pindah barang esok pagi
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @jipangmenjerit, Dah padam
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @nanasklinux, padam?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> bukak dekat icognito ok je
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @myfenris ada banting ubuntu kan?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @apisznasdin, Insya Allah
<UbuntuMY> <mrphyz> @tajulazhar, kat mane pulak tu?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @mrphyz, Poli Mersing.
<UbuntuMY> <ImAcaii> Fwd from amanz_bot: WhatsApp Mengalami Masalah Untuk Diakses  https://amanz.my/2017151535/  WhatsApp, salah satu perkhidmatan permsejan terkemuka, mengalami masalah untuk diakses buat masa ini. Pihak WhatsApp tidak mengeluarkan sebarang komen rasmi buat masa ini. Tetapi, para pengguna tempatan kini tidak boleh menghantar dan menerima sebarang mesej buat sementara waktu ini. Kebiasaannya, sekiranya mengalami masalah seperti ini, ia
<UbuntuMY> akan kembali beroperasi dalam kurang sejam atau dalam beberapa […]
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> binatang apa? 😅
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> kerbau....
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> osemmm...
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> taktau password tak dapat waipai... ngam...
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @apisznasdin, hint dah cukup jelas ni
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> haha
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> tak apa, esok @jipangmenjerit perkenalkan binatang tu
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> hahaha... sesi mari mengenal kebinatangan ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> adui... jemles tul x dpt join ni
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> drag la time dia lewat2 sket
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Apogeek, Huhu
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> kita drag sampai ke mamak seberang jalan pun boleh
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> lunch mamak
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> aku setel pindah barang nanti aku roger ko jat
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> InsyaAllah ada lunch kami sediakan
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> kalo sempat, sempat lah
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> 👍👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Apogeek, OK bos
<ejat> ApoGee tukar @ pindah kedai lagi besar ker
<ejat> Alhamdulillah...  makin maju business bos
<ejat> Nasib baik ade quassel core 
<UbuntuMY> <pykode> http://bit.ly/zoho-event
<UbuntuMY> <pykode> Dijemput tuan-tuan yg ada bisnes utk dtg ya
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @ejat, aku pakai konversation je
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, X on lappy pun ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Biar pelayan berbicara
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @ejat, pindah ke SOHO... takde kedai dah
<ApOgEE> ooo... dia tag camtu plak kalo reply eh. bagus bot ni
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @Apogeek, Bisnes kurang ke?
<ApOgEE> padu ejat 
<ApOgEE> bukan bisnes kurang... bisnes ada je. cuma tukar strategi
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @ApOgEE, Hehe tetiba dapat ilham config json file tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @ApOgEE, Awak mahaguru saya
<ApOgEE> dah cuba bertahan dengan strategi gagal selama lebih 2 tahun. jadi, kena tukar strategi lain. tak boleh buat semua benda walau mahir buat. jadi, nak fokus pada satu kekuatan dan mengisi ruang kosong permintaan
<ApOgEE> sekarang ni aku fokus pada design, marketing & sales sahaja
<ApOgEE> layan trading
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @ApOgEE, :)
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @ApOgEE, Jadi sales arm sy skali boleh? Huhi
<ApOgEE> bukan sebab tak boleh print.. tapi kalau aku fokus pada production printing, sales aku slow... dan kalau aku fokus pada sales, production aku jemm... pusing2 kat situ je problem selama 2 tahun ni
<ApOgEE> dulu aku banyak buang masa train in-house production. bayar gaji... buang duit dan buang masa kerana masalah sikap pekerja
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> let bygone be bygone
<ApOgEE> so, sekarang ni aku latih outsource team utk output seperti yg aku nak... takde overhead. cuma kos per production je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> focus on current
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> insya-Allah dipermudahkan
<ApOgEE> itulah yg aku sedang buat jipang_menjerit 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> lagi mudah method camtu
<ApOgEE> tu pasal aku exit kedai aku... dah 2 bulan gak sunyi kedai tu. buat tempat simpan barang dan sawang. baik aku pindah ke tempat yg lebih jimat kos
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ejat> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @myfenris, boleh je bos... jom discuss... hahaha  aku seronok layan trading ni
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Trading Ubuntu Advantage
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hehe
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> need sales engineer?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> :)
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> aku sembang kencang... bagi aku prod knowledge la
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> hahahah
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> jom sembang tepi
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Baik bos
<ejat> Meriah da channel...  kena cari ketenangan skit aritu nak configure jambatan irc <-> telegram 
<ApOgEE> ko memang hekes tegar jat
<ejat> Xde kaitan la sifu
<ejat> Sy rakyat marhaen shj
<ejat> Banyak lagi nak kena belajar ngn sifu2 dalam nie
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @Apogeek, Tepi mana ... ada Teh 0 panas tak... nak join ni macam....
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Pembanguna Robot AI harus dipantau... TV9 tayang sinopsis terminator 😂
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Sapa yg pantau?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sophia
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> !seen jipang
<ejat> !seen jipang
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @myfenris, Dia pon AI
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @mauisabily, Pemantau
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Saliman_Imz, Siapakah?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Saudi Kingdom citizen
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @mauisabily, Hahaha kalau tak silap nama dia Sabily 😅😬
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @myfenris, 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Saliman_Imz, Tu org gile tu.. hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Kira yg tak dipantau mcmna plak? Pembinaan AI haram kah?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Dah kt Putrajaya or kt johor lg?
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @mauisabily, Tak di pantau gasar wild wild west
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Ada sesiapa yg dualboot macos dgn ubuntu 17.10 kt macbookpro9,2?
<ejat> semua dah zzz ker
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> dekat opis
<ejat> x balik lagi ke bos ? 
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> kerja bos
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> tukar core switch
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 🙈
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @mauisabily, Robot AI pemantau
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> a
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> demm, harta karun tertinggal
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> 🌐 Panduan Perjalan ke Ubuntu 17.10 Release Party 🌐  📍 Bilik Media, Perbadanan Putrajaya  🗓 4 November 2017  🕚 11.00 pagi - 2.00 petang  🍴 Makanan disediakan dan atas polisi 'First come, first serve..late come, mamak ade'  Berkenderaan Sendiri 🚘  🔹Untuk kemudahan ke lokasi, gunakan link waze yang disediakan (https://waze.com/ul/hw2829ghm6)  🔹Parking basement bawah Auditorium Cempaka Sari (free)  🔹Parking 
<UbuntuMY> Persidangan (free)  🔹Parking awam depan Poslaju Putrajaya (berbayar)  🔹Dari parking basement, cari lif ke Annex Block A, Bilik Media bersebelahan dengan signage "Surau"  Kenderaan Awam 🚍  🔹Jika dari luar Putrajaya, gunakan khidmat tren ERL Intercity, berhenti di Stn. Putrajaya/Cyberjaya  🔹Perkhidmatan bas adalah terhad memandangkan beberapa laluan telah ditutup  🔹Untuk kemudahan, gunakan servis Grab/Uber atau tahan kenderaan di tengan jal
<UbuntuMY> lokasi 'Pos Laju Putrajaya'  Pejalan Kaki 🚶🏻  🔹Taknak cakap banyak, gud lak ✌🏻😂  Jumpa anda nanti! 🎉
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Bro bangunan perbadanan yg mana
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-04
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> dekat pos laju
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> @jipangmenjerit, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Sharuzzaman, 🤔  Kalau dia yg wt hal mcmna 😂
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @jipangmenjerit, Bila ni
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @tajulazhar, lusa
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @jipangmenjerit, Harini kan?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @mauisabily, tak la, today
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Today is monday 😂
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @jipangmenjerit, Ok
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @mauisabily, tomorrow is mayday 😂
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Typical kita rini. Malas nak baca. Dh tulis tu pun tanya lagi. Hmmmm
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @tajulazhar, Hehe
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Din ada ke kejap lagi
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Aku masih dekat Johor lagi. Tengok waze mau sampai jam 12
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @tajulazhar, Ada. Insya-Allah.
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Tux sampai dah
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Time to have our own
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Maaf. Mgkn lewat sikit sampai. Hujan.
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Parking kat mana?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Hujan ni
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Br nak gerak.. busy skit
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Aku parking yg berbayar 😅. Dr pos laju tu mcm mn nak ke dewan?
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> Aku dah sampai  parking kat kenduri kahwin ni. Nasib la.
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> Belah mana bilik media ni. Aku dekat dengan maybank
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> OKU odw
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @ak47suk1, belakang asb
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> Location plz
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> Aku betul2 depan maybank
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Kat sini ada event apa ni
<UbuntuMY> Miewandey Mat Yusof was added by: Miewandey Mat Yusof
<UbuntuMY> mohdsaidy was added by: mohdsaidy
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Guys
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Kita try tvet punya part dalam education
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> We’ll discuss it later
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> 👍👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Tq semua
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Sorry kena gerak awal
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Ok bro. Kita jumpa lagi
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Siapa nak tengok video boleh je FB aku ya. Video tak ada cut sebab live .. nanti 10 tahun lagi boleh tgk LA video balik hihi
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> LA ?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Lah hihi
<UbuntuMY> <Anma Arizal> @nanasklinux, Ape nama fb
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nanasklinux, Huhy
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Nan asklinux
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155230010243031&id=616533030
<UbuntuMY> raksasa_tua was added by: raksasa_tua
<UbuntuMY> tupaiputih was added by: tupaiputih
<UbuntuMY> Vister Albert was added by: Vister Albert
<UbuntuMY> amirulazmel was added by: amirulazmel
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Welkam
<UbuntuMY> i7sky was added by: i7sky
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: RT @kdecommunity: Maps, music & math: Find out what the KDE Edu community has been up to during their 2017 sprint:…
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tq kepada organiser n Tuan rumah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Dan juga kepada semua yang hadir
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Lama dah kite dah gathering jumpa kengkawan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nxt time buat g33knic plak jom
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Makan bbq
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Memang legend buat kat umah Helmi last time
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The only bbq session
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nak plak sy Baru balik dari uds membawa barangan kiriman
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Ubuntu swag
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> harta karun tertinggal tu sayang
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sir Duke @tajulazhar , jom jana kewangan utk ubuntu loco
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Charity event for donation ker
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Upgrade dari Sir kpd Sir Duke
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kepada Tuan organiser n copilot
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hati2 memandu pulang
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> maaf tak dapat join tadi
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Xpe tuan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kite rancang nxt activity
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> G33knic boleh bawa family
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Santai2
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> cunnn
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> g33knic
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> geek + picnic = g33kn1c
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://m.imgur.com/Y59io
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://m.imgur.com/6OfU8
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://m.imgur.com/cfzf0
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.10150857834196873&type=1
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> Tq sifu2 bg tnjk ajar 👍👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 29 April 2012
<UbuntuMY> <Susahsebut> @myfenris, Pergh, rib eye itu..... terliur tengok.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kt fb tu byk lg
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Baby dalam walker pun join
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @myfenris, Haha. Aku bole bantu dari segi nak kembangkan penggunaan Ubuntu ni
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 👍
<UbuntuMY> azfarariffin was added by: azfarariffin
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following upgrades are available:  Package                        Version  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  evince                         3.18.2-1ubuntu4.2  evince-common                  3.18.2-1ubuntu4.2  iproute2                       4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.2  libevdocument3-4               3.18.2-1ubuntu4.2  libevview3-3                   3.18.2-1ubuntu4.2  odoo                          
<UbuntuMY> 9.0c.20171104  postfix                        3.1.0-3ubuntu0.2
<UbuntuMY> ... was added by: ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Anonymous
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, terima kasih
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> dah sampai destinasi nanti bgtau
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Lama x hang out ngn rakan2 komuniti
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Rase mcm x cup masa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nxt release party... mersing n port dickson kena asom or vote by community
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Alhamdulillah..  Berebut organiser
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nak jadi host
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Siap ade sesi ngeteh ajo newbies pakai android
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Pintu POINT sentiasa terbuka
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kena ade web team a.s.a.p or else buat kat local dulu .. then share screenshot / mock up
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @Susahsebut, jom
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @myfenris, ooo... nak boh apa kat web ni bigbos? tadak meeting, tadak input... tu pasal pisyang
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> pikiaq la
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> hehe
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ramai2 kasi idea
<ejat> kalau x mmg phisang la 
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Ni kes web ke
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> debug: got tg msg:  { message_id: 8356,    from:     { id: 1355217,       is_bot: false,       first_name: 'Khairul Aizat',       last_name: 'Kamarudzzaman',       username: 'myfenris',       language_code: 'en-US' },    chat:     { id: -1001123189892,       title: 'Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team',       username: 'ubuntumalaysia',       type: 'supergroup' },    date: 1509806283,    document:     { file_name: 'alternative.jpg',       mime_type:
<UbuntuMY> 'image/jpeg',       thumb:        { file_id: 'AAQFABMUIr4yAAQyoE0JTc8Gz-8QAAIC',          file_size: 2683,          width: 90,          height: 51 },       file_id: 'BQADBQADGAADFK3oV6r1GS2iMj9bAg',       file_size: 81612 },    caption: 'test antar pict' }  info: storing chat ID: -1001123189892  info: successfully stored chat ID in /home/fenris/.teleirc/Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team.chatid
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> nak try configure img telegram ke irc plak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) http://mydomain.com:9090/IfsAIpZW/file_27
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> semua tgh tgk bola ek
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @myfenris, Dekat DC sambung kerja
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> (Sticker, 382x512) http://ubuntumy.prototype.my:9090/WRgjiHGX/file_29
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) http://ubuntumy.prototype.my:9090/Yi1wy0KD/file_30
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) http://ubuntumy.prototype.my:9090/wr68VG7D/file_31.webp
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> org muor dah sampai
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> siap tertido tido dalam kete
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> (Sticker, 512x512) http://ubuntumy.prototype.my:9090/RNqRdSbi/file_32.webp
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @jipangmenjerit, tido muar ke?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @apisznasdin, idok ler,  drop amin je
<ejat> otak dah tepu
<ejat> bebila free sambung 
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> https://www.facebook.com/pg/putrajaya/photos/?tab=album&album_id=10154987673961723
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> kalau nak update writeup tu tambah apa2 beritahu la
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> sampai pun rumah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Alhamdulillah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: Plasma 5.8.8 LTS and Krita 3.3.2.1 now in Xenial Backports PPA  https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-8-lts-and-krita-3-3-2-1-now-in-xenial-backports-ppa/  The 8th bugfix update (5.8.8) of the Plasma 5.8 LTS series is now available for users of Kubuntu Xenial Xerus 16.04 to install via our Backports PPA. This update also includes an update for Krita to 3.3.2.1. To update, add the following repository to your software
<UbuntuMY> sources list: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports or...
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-05
<UbuntuMY> Ridzuan Hafizuddin was added by: Ridzuan Hafizuddin
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> I added a video to a @YouTube playlist https://t.co/f3ntGJYGqo How to Upgrade To KDE Plasma 5.11.2 In Kubuntu 17.10
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Kubuntu balik.
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio semua masih ada ka?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Ikut mood hati. Tukar2 DE sesedap rasa 😂
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Itulah kelebihan Linux
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Part of. Byk lg kelebihan
<UbuntuMY> <...> @msyukor, DE tu bnde ap?... mcm xde beze pn lpas tkar?
<UbuntuMY> <...> Hahhaha
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Beza dari segi apa tu?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Tukar macam mana?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> 3 org dah balik awal
<UbuntuMY> <...> @UmarzukiCell, Lpas upgrade
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @nanasklinux, Hehe mjadi...  Sejak main algo nih.. kiraan makin tepat 😘
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> @nanasklinux, 👍👍👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @..., Ke 17.10? Bagi aku kurabg perubahan lagi bagus, takde tambahan benda memeningkan kepala
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Pakai Debian terus tak pening
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @tajulazhar, buat sujud syukor ... sebab keluar dari Buntu
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Alhamdulilah
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @tajulazhar, Pakai la Antergos ... lg best. Baru la Sir Hackerz
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Always Fresh. Never Frozen.. muahahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> tp Antergos ni belum Yumaigh lagi ... muahahahahahaha... mmg lah FRESH.
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ahakss
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> https://system76.com/pop
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Saya download Pop theme icon ajer. Nanti nak try download PopOS. PureOS pun menarik jugak. Librem 5 phone yg successful kat kickstater 1.5M++. Lepas ni boleh pakai linux kat phone. Freedom
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Perrghhh Librem 5 dpt fund raised 2.1M. Hebat. Ubuntu Edge dulu pun x success. Mungkin ramai org dah bukak mata kepentingan semua ni
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Top Ways To Learn Linux Online  --> https://goo.gl/z2e5Vb
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> padan la jalan jem kat johor, johor cuti harini
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Patut x Yah balik
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hehe
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Boleh rilex2 kt kl
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Laman ubuntu.com.my bila nak up hihi ..
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> dia letak https tak?
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> muahahahahaaha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> encrypted tu...
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ahakss
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> @nanasklinux, Letak landing page jer la dulu
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @apisznasdin, Like it
<ejat> krik krik krik 
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> 😴😴
<ejat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18EpJQk3yvw
<ejat> http://superuser.openstack.org/articles/tencent-openstack/
<ejat> huhu .. wechat on openstack
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: I added a video to a @YouTube playlist https://t.co/98yItJhdfV Kubuntu Cafe Live - 4th November 2017
